# The Stalking



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 17, 2018)

The wild wolf padded through the forest, quiet as only wolves can be.

He lifted his graying muzzle, scenting the air for who his next prey might be....


----------



## silverwuffamute (Oct 17, 2018)

Can you possibly elaborate just a bit more?


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 17, 2018)

A familiar little girl was near.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 17, 2018)

(Ooc- @silverwuffamute this is a role playing thread about wolves hunting in the woods.  Wanna join the pack?  Hopefully some people might like to be hunted.....)
(@Zenkiki  I thought Sabrina was a grownup......  <wink>)


The wolf padded through the moonlit grove.  The wind brought two new scents- one, another wolf, the other, a feline.   Would the wolf join the hunt or fight?

Wulf continued on, drawing closer to the cat’s scent.  He maneuvered downwind of the female cat so she could not pick up his smell...


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 17, 2018)

The little kitty was out in the forests by the waterfall she last saw the wolf thinking the wolf was lost forever as he dropped all communications with the real world several months ago.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 17, 2018)

(Ooc - ouch!  Burned!)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 17, 2018)

The waterfall had a bridge nearby, and trails around it.  Also, a small gift shop at the entrance of the path up to the falls.

The kitty was there at the base of the falls.

The wild wolf stalked the kitty, creeping closer. The roar of the falls covered his steps completely...,


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 17, 2018)

She was there stretching getting ready for her run. Her mind not even thinking of the old wulf as he left her long ago. She leans forwards to stretch her quads and sees a dark face in the bushes with dark eyes. She gets up quickly and runs the trail trying to get away from the monster.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 17, 2018)

(Wide grin). (Ooc- ouch, burned again!  I did NOT abandon you,  we still talk on Discord!). (Chuckle)


The wolf was normal sized, a simple wolf.  His prey ran off, and the wolf pursued, making an easy lope along the trail after the kitty.

She was running the trail up to the top of the falls.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 17, 2018)

(I know but she doesnt know it.) 
She slowed down on the hill top thinking she lost him. Taking a breather as she looks out into the sunset casting a pink and purple glare out.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 17, 2018)

(Ahhhh, ok)

The top of the falls had a stone platform with a metal railing.  The railing was next to the river as it plunged down to the pool far below.


As she was watching out at the sunset, the wolf slunk through the trees.  Avoiding the trail, instead the wolf came down through the trees from her right side.   There he watched, and waited......


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Oct 17, 2018)

[i like these brackets better so ima use them, is it fair if i watch in the story/rp too but like in the background unnoticed?]


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 17, 2018)

(Ooc- sure, this is fairly public, and I’m just figuring things out as I go, so ok to join and observe)


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 17, 2018)

She stayed there watching the sun set for the last five minutes the star was up. She started down the last quarter of the trail walking right next to him as he was hidden in the bushes with it being dark out.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 18, 2018)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> [i like these brackets better so ima use them, is it fair if i watch in the story/rp too but like in the background unnoticed?]


[Gah two mean wolves!? No! Must not fall... must not tripped.... sure]


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 18, 2018)

As she walked passed, the wolf growled.  Deep and low.

“Grrrrrrrrr”


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Oct 18, 2018)

```
[more of following and watching you both go places but unnoticed until whenever i feel i can join in as a physical part of the story, mainly cause if i join id prefer my character be knowing
as to what happened... idk... though if seen its safe to have the characters assume im with the other wolf, or if wanted mistake as them, wonder if i can find a way to make "non rp" additions work]
```


```
[code=]<before text, make sure to hit enter after its near the end of that line so it doesnt need a scrollbar
```
and to end it type>[/code]


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 18, 2018)

Her ear twitched to the side hearing the sudden noise. Her instincts took over and she ran off the trail, sliding more than running, she didnt have that powerful of night vision so she could only make out the trees but not the roots in the ground as she catches on them sending her rolling down the steep hill.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 18, 2018)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> more of following and watching you both go places but unnoticed until whenever i feel i can join in as a physical part of the story, mainly cause if i join id prefer my character be knowing
> as to what happened... idk... though if seen its safe to have the characters assume im with the other wolf, or if wanted mistake as them, wonder if i can find a way to make "non rp" additions work]before text, make sure to hit enter after its near the end of that line so it doesnt need a scrollbar]




Ummm, what?


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 18, 2018)

[All of the side banter is just me getting back at him since we had a small rp on the side and this is one of the few places we developed. Pretty much from here out it is fresh territory and you could work in something whether that you are a rival wolf clan or a bystander.]


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 18, 2018)

The wolf paused, seeing the kitty tumble.  The hill was steep there, and the branches were thick.  He bounded to the side, taking an easier way down.

Still pursuing, just letting the fall do it’s work on her first.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 18, 2018)

Feeling a little scared and confused as to where the wolf was she continues down the trail just a little then continues down into the thick grass on the river bank just after the pool of water from the waterfall. She sits and waits by the fast running water bundled up knowing she had to hide to have any chance of escaping him. She saw a hallow log down river a little and crawls to it climbing into the tight space. Feeling safe she tries to relax and let her scraps heal for the night.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 18, 2018)

The wolf pursued the kitty down the path, trotting behind,

But by the time he reached the river, her feet were disappearing into a log.  Around the log he snuffled and growled, pawing at the opening trying to reach her.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 18, 2018)

He backed off and hid in the trees, watching the log.  Eventually the wolf put his head down on his paws to watch in silence


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 18, 2018)

She let out a small gasp as wulf shoved his nose in the log. She knew it was unsafe to follow him out so she wait half an hour, long enough he might be bored and short enough not to get backup, her paws inch their way out carefully having no clue where he is. She works her way out of the log and stretched again from stiffening up in there then snuck down the river more being in completely new territory, wulf showed her only the shortest trail and that ended at the top of the hill. She figured the best thing to do was follow it down river.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 18, 2018)

The river led out past the gift shop and there was a paved trail , parking lot, and railroad track there.

The parking lot led to a highway


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 18, 2018)

( Ooc - That’s all for tonight)


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 18, 2018)

Sabrina follows it down.. and down.. and down... it kept going and never seemed to move. She looks around hearing a snap and runs into the woods, unable to swim and scared of the water, where she gets lost. "No...no.. no none of this is familiar. The trail is gone and I cant see anything worthwhile." She climbs into a tree to sleep for the night.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 18, 2018)

Wulf prowled around that night.  She was too high up to reach, so he backed off and hid again.

He was within easy hearing distance, especially for wolf ears, but hidden behind a bush so she couldn’t see him.

The wolf waited....


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 18, 2018)

She wakes up in the morning and eats the only food she has, a small granola bar for after her run. She opens it up and eats it hungry then tosses the wrapper on the ground and heads down the tree


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 18, 2018)

The instant she stepped down to the ground, Wulf bounded out from behind the bush, charging the Kitty, snapping and growling!


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 18, 2018)

She didnt hear him until it was too late to either run or climb so she freezes in place and sees the world turn black as he tackles her.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 18, 2018)

Snap, snap, snarl!

CENSORED!!

A scene too brutal and bloody to be shown on television ensues!  The camera pans right to show only trees

Gnashing teeth!

Screaming!!


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 18, 2018)

Ah!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 18, 2018)

The Hunger satisfied for now, Wulf and his bloody muzzle went back to the woods.  The wild wolf padded deeper into the trees, all four paws leaving bloody footprints as he went.

There would be other victims , but that would be another day


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 18, 2018)

Sabrina's body cracks and snaps as she turns into a werecat. She sees his trail and hunts him in return.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 18, 2018)

Wulf padded through the woods, unaware of the werecat now hunting him.

He scented the air....


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 18, 2018)

She was up wind of him, but she had his tracks.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 18, 2018)

Wulf scented the kitty again.  How was that possible?   He began to circle, trying to get more info from the wind about her, where she was, was she healthy, was she injured.

Something wasn’t right, and he needed to find out what.

He kept his distance, making a roundabout course to be at all different angles to catch the best wind.

The trees were thick....


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 18, 2018)

He steps by a Bush she hid in and she jumps out and tackles him her jaw clamped around his neck.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 19, 2018)

Under attack!

Wulf rolled, attempting to leap away, but her fangs were caught on his fur.   The two ended up rolling and tumbling together.   Wulf kicked with his back feet and clawed with his front feet, attempting to push her away.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 20, 2018)

a hyena orphaned from a young age hears the commotion from his adopted pack (leader?) and bolts to find the a massive creature attacking the aged alpha. he snickered and rushed at the massive being finding this quite pleasuring


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 20, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> a hyena orphaned from a young age hears the commotion from his adopted pack (leader?) and bolts to find the a massive creature attacking the aged alpha. he snickered and rushed at the massive being finding this quite pleasuring




Another attack!

Wulf continued to roll and turn, twisting and thrashing to get away.  The fight is was intense, tearing up bushes and throwing clouds of dirt up as they fought.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 20, 2018)

the hyena jumped on top of the were cat sinking his teeth into the back of its neck while ripping and tearing at its back. he knew that just 2 wouldnt be able to topple this beast but maybe if her provided a distraction wulf could bring the rest of the pack.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 20, 2018)

(That's a little excessive.)
Sabrina had only tackled the wolf and pinned him when the hyena came in and charged at her. She fell to the ground and swatted at him as he grabbed her neck and tore at her back. "Get off me you dumb mutt!" She got up and tosses him to the floor bleeding a little from the fresh wounds.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 20, 2018)

Jerzy heard the situation and prepared his sabre and flintlock pistol, irises narrow like a grass... he was waiting as the apple tobacco filled up his lungs


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 20, 2018)

When the hyena came up and distracted the big cat, Wulf was able to roll away.  Then he got up.  He inspected himself a bit, and realized the big cat was only playing rough and hadn't been looking to hurt him.

He charged the hyena and the big cat, growling to get them to stop fighting.  In the language understood by all animals, he said,

"No, no don't fight each other!  She was just playing rough, that's all.  There is tougher prey out there.   Smell that?"

Wulf had never smelled apple tobacco before, but he knew it meant someone to hunt.  He kept growling at Zyther and Sabrina, and posturing as the alpha of the pack until they submitted.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 20, 2018)

zythers eyes shot to the trees "its smoke look" he gestured to the 2 looking up above the trees to the small trail of tobacco smoke. zyther bolted towards the trees ands cackled as he honed in on his prey


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 20, 2018)

The fresh blood snapped back and charged towards the area the bobcat was resting.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 21, 2018)

Feline took a stance, pointing his gun at the attacker, saber resting on his shoulder with his legs spread. Ready to duck and swing the saber at the same time... always aiming to finish the fight with one cut. A loud bang followed by the toxic smoke left his gun as projectile charged straight at the attacker... saber ready to end the life of another one...

"Come to me, children of a common whores..." could be heard as the hostile feline exhaled, covering his glowing eyes with a dark blue smoke


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 21, 2018)

(is this an open rp? Hope i'm not intruding^^)


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 21, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> (is this an open rp? Hope i'm not intruding^^)


(it's an open rp so you are free to join)


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 21, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> (it's an open rp so you are free to join)



(sweet!)

The fox walked cautiously through the woods, admiring the scenery but keeping eyes and ears out for small prey...and potential threats. Suddenly the sound of a gunshot had him scurrying behind a tree. From there, he could sniff out a couple of felines, a wolf and a hyena, plus a lot of blood and adrenaline. He stood still, not making a sound.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 21, 2018)

The cat saw the small fox and pounced on him sending him to the ground. She bit into his neck and clawed at his back. 
She was the alpha female and she was going to show any boy that she belongs to one man and that was because she let him.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 21, 2018)

The fox yelped, but managed to bite the cat's tail with his sharp teeth. He darted his eyes, looking for the source of the gunshot


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 21, 2018)

Wulf bared his teeth and advanced on the bobcat.   He stayed behind trees and approached cautiously.   THIS prey was a serious challenge, even if he had a pack with him now.

He circled around to try and come at the bobcat from behind.

He howled to @zyther kaldrok and to @Zenkiki to keep the bobcat distracted so he could get closer......


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 21, 2018)

Sab let up on the Fox he was either with them or dead. She heads towards the nasty smelling smoke and sees him. Being careful she sneaks towards him but because of the fox was still the furthest away of the three.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 21, 2018)

A buck watches the trio; quite amused; from the other side of a river.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 21, 2018)

The fox stirred, and sniffed, smelling a deer. He croaked in a feble voice to the cat. "Deer, I can smell one down there" pointing to the river


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 21, 2018)

The cat stopped and looked at the deer licking her bloody teeth. She then changes her course to go to him instead, her claws picking up dirt from the blood. She hides in the bushes as she gets ever closer to it.


----------



## Simo (Oct 21, 2018)

A skunk poked his nose out of a hollow log, wondering what all the commotion was. "Sure is hard to sleep around here", he grumbled to himself, before returning to his slumbers, wondering what actions he might have to take, if all this noise continued.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 21, 2018)

The deer presumed safety. “There’s no way they could cross the river!” He thought. He resumed to browsing some bushes for a good snack


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 21, 2018)

(Made a OOC post board if any of you want to chat ooc things)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 21, 2018)

Closer and closer, Wulf crept through the trees.   He approached warily, for the bobcat had weapons.....


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 21, 2018)

The old, wolf was right behind the bobcat now, about to leap.

@HistoricalyIncorrect


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 21, 2018)

zyther watched as the old alpha crept on the bobcat while snickering to himself "how enjoyable" he thoughtb but then he caught a whiff of hmm is ahh DEER @TacomaTheDeer


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 22, 2018)

"Bad move" 

These cold words left his mouth as the sabre swung right behind him. Loose grip pulled his hand and body quickly turning him around towards @Wulf Canavar


----------



## Simo (Oct 22, 2018)

What _was_ all this noise and commotion? Poking his head out again, Simo saw the Wolf pass by about to attack a Bobcat, turned, and gave him a good blast of skunk-spray, before darting back into the log, which led to his vast network of dens and underground tunnels, with openings in various hollow trees, hillsides and other places; spanning miles, and too narow for many species.

 No doubt Wulf would be cranky; having been sprayed, any-fur with a nose would be able to detect the odorous @Wulf Canavar  a mile off, easy, which would greatly complicate his stalking. Now, the skunk thought: What about that _fox_? ( @Ravofox )Might be good to take care of him as well; it was always dicey, trusting a fox, and something seemed strange about everything...not the normal 'preying' that went on in these woods. In his lab, the skunk worked on a new project: a chemical he could ingest, that would make his spray transform others into skunks! And that fox might be the perfect test subject, he mused...or even that poor defenseless deer, (@TacomaTheDeer ) he saw in the distance. Maybe Bambi could become Flower, and the mischievous skunk giggled.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 22, 2018)

Sab was caught on the river. It was dangerous to cross here with the fast rapids gushing by. So she backs away aware of the dumb prey watching her. She heads down river to continue hunting the bobcat.


----------



## TR273 (Oct 22, 2018)

(Sorry for the length, but I am three pages late.)

The Mouse was having a bad day, he driven to another city to be told he hadn’t got the job, then while taking a shortcut home an errant rock had punctured the fuel tank and the car had stalled after only a few miles. Now he was wandering the dark woods with no phone signal looking for someone with a phone or radio or a welding torch and some petrol. As he went deeper into the woods the darkness grew and strange howls started to filter through the trees but he pressed on because he had no other choice the way back held nothing apart from and empty road and a broken down car. As he turned to go around a rock his foot slipped in something and he fell in a tumble of limbs and muttered profanity.  Before he could give full vent to his feelings he froze the dark sticky liquid he had slipped in seemed to be everywhere and now he noticed the unmistakable metallic tang of freshly spilled blood.  Carefully climbing to his feet he sniffed, there was another smell, Skunk spray; turning in the direction of the new smell the Mouse saw three massive misshapen beasts staking something in the dim light. The largest, the one smelling like an accident at a sewage works on a hot day, suddenly stopped and slowly turned it’s huge head to look in the Mouse’s direction, either it had heard the fall or detected the smell of fresh prey.  Before the beast could move the mouse was running, as fast as possible.  As he ran he listened to the snapping of twigs and the thud of heavy paws on the forest floor, timing it right he dodged and heard the impact of the thwarted hunter, but it soon recovered and charged, this time as he dodged, the Mouse saw the huge black shape fly overhead.  With no options left scurried at full pelt into a hollow log, feeling the last desperate swipe of the hunter’s claws above his head. Just before he could chance a look back a hole opened up in front of him and he fell down, down into the earth…


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 22, 2018)

Feline noticed a new scent... another feline. He looked around keeping the distance from @Wulf Canavar as he looked around, his heart was pounding... irises narrow like a grass as he perked his ears up... silence... only cracking tobacco in his decorated smoking pipe and the gentle song of the night's breeze... she was nearby, he could feel it... he was ready


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2018)

(Dropping in, be gentle or dont. :3)

Somewhere within the shady grove trots a domestic feline cat, out of his element.
He'd been traveling for days without a care in the world. If you'd asked him where he came from he'll say he's far from home. Brave or stupid, who can say. He tried catching a bird, but failed. "My instincts will kick eventually" he thought but generations of domestication done got rid of all that. Though ill equipt for the wild, fortune favors his venture. He found a discarded half eaten sandwhich on more then one ocasion. "Who keeps dropping these?"


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 22, 2018)

TR273 said:


> (Sorry for the length, but I am three pages late.)
> 
> The Mouse was having a bad day, he driven to another city to be told he hadn’t got the job, then while taking a shortcut home an errant rock had punctures the fuel tank and the car had stalled after only a few miles. Now he was wandering the dark woods with no phone signal looking for someone with a phone or radio or a welding torch and some petrol. As he went deeper into the woods the darkness grew and strange howls started to filter through the trees but he pressed on because he had no other choice the way back held nothing apart from and empty road and a broken down car. As he turned to go around a rock his foot slipped in something and he fell in a tumble of limbs and muttered profanity.  Before he could give full vent to his feelings he froze the dark sticky liquid he had slipped in seemed to be everywhere and now he noticed the unmistakable metallic tang of freshly spilled blood.  Carefully climbing to his feet he sniffed, there was another smell, Skunk spray; turning in the direction of the new smell the Mouse saw three massive misshapen beasts staking something in the dim light. The largest, the one smelling like an accident at a sewage works on a hot day, suddenly stopped and slowly turned it’s huge head to look in the Mouse’s direction, either it had heard the fall or detected the smell of fresh prey.  Before the beast could move the mouse was running, as fast as possible.  As he ran he listened to the snapping of twigs and the thud of heavy paws on the forest floor, timing it right he dodged and heard the impact of the thwarted hunter, but it soon recovered and charged, this time as he dodged, the Mouse saw the huge black shape fly overhead.  With no options left scurried at full pelt into a hollow log, feeling the last desperate swipe of the hunter’s claws above his head. Just before he could chance a look back a hole opened up in front of him and he fell down, down into the earth…


Sab saw Wulf nod his head at the little mouse and she began to chase it for him so he could keep up the hunt. The cat snapped twigs and leaves as the mud from the riverside started to clean off her paws. She was right over him as she clasps her mouth but he escapes and runs the other way, sending her sliding on her side into a tree and whimpers a little. Shaking her head to get focused again she chases him even angrier than before. She jumps over him onto a small hallow log to trap him. He falls for her trap and goes in, so she follows after it in the log her flexible bones allowing her to fit just barely in it though being tight she was slow. She swipes at him missing and making a hole into one of the many tunnels the skunk (@Simo) made. She curses herself as he hops into it.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 22, 2018)

Ravo got up and rubbed the bite marks on his neck. "Just great" he thought. Suddenly, he started to feel even more hungry than usual. Maybe it was because he was a bit anemic from blood loss, he thought. He came across some partially eaten sandwhiches, left over from the fighting he pressumed. After gobbling up a few, he came across a well-kempt cat, probably a domestic (@Pogo) . However, instead of greating a stranger like he usually would, the fox grinned and licked his lips.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 22, 2018)

The domestic cat has been following the river down stream. Not being from any wood, its the only semblance of a land mark he could use. Along the path a rodent was being chased by a blurr of white. Not far along he spots the antlers of a deer. Continuing on he catches a waft of skunk stench and gun smoke. The river ends at the edge of a waterfall. Unable to continue to forward, he decides to walk along the edge and perhaps find another trail down. He stops alerted to the sight of beaten grass, blood and fur. "Signs of a scuffle. Glad i wasnt apart of that. Better hurry along, bet the next town over has some scraps and fish bones no one would miss."


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 22, 2018)

Pogo said:


> The domestic cat has been following the river down stream. Not being from any wood, its the only semblance of a land mark he could use. Along the path a rodent was being chased by a blurr of white. Not far along he spots the antlers of a deer. Continuing on he catches a waft of skunk stench and gun smoke. The river ends at the edge of a waterfall. Unable to continue to forward, he decides to walk along the edge and perhaps find another trail down. He stops alerted to the sight of beaten grass, blood and fur. "Signs of a scuffle. Glad i wasnt apart of that. Better hurry along, bet the next town over has some scraps and fish bones no one would miss."



Ravo watched him go, probably a little frightened. Once he was out of view, he slapped himself. "Gah! What's happening to me?!"


----------



## TR273 (Oct 22, 2018)

The Mouse tumbled uncontrolled down the slope, dislodging stones and soil, the terror of the last few moments was suddenly driven from his mind as he fell through another hole and landed on a hard packed floor.
‘Well I’m not dead.’ He thought. ‘It wouldn't hurt as much if I was dead.’
He lay there partially buried by the falling soil and stones for a few moments then he became aware of a presence hovering over him, cautiously he opened one eye.
‘Are you all right?” asked the mischief-faced skunk.
Feeling the need to lighten the mood a little the Mouse nodded.
‘I’m fine, my face broke my fall.’
As the skunk helps him to his feet he continues.
‘I wouldn’t normally just drop in like that, but something odd is going on upstairs.’
The skunk nods in understanding; he has already seen it and dealt with some of it.
‘I feel an introduction is called for, I’m Toby but everyone calls me TR273, and you are?’

@Simo


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 22, 2018)

the hyena was in pure ecstacy with a the smells around him dear,skunk,mouse,cat,tobacco. it was hard for him m not to cackle in enjoyment but his target had changed he smelled rodent "huh smells off" he thought as he caught a whiff of chicken along with human?he was equally confused yet intrigued he followed the scent to a tiny rat sized hole. he whispered his calm soothing voice echoeing through the tiny crevace in the earth "hello are there any little, things in there/"


----------



## Simo (Oct 22, 2018)

The skunk peered down at the dusty, disheveled mouse, happy his intruder seemed so polite.
"Simo. S. Skunk, here. Nice to have you drop in...and it's good you did. Those woods aren't safe, as you might have noted. You didn't get...bit...did you? Well, it's important to avoid any of those hideous beasts; they're out for blood, and, like Zombies, they'll change _you_ along with them. Myself, I aim to resist!"

~

He led the mouse off to small lab, where he had been working on his project. "Now then. I've made this concoction. If I drink it, any critter that I spray, will become a normal skunk, if sprayed...it will even cure the more recently infected, though I'm not willing to risk _that_ yet. If _injected _into an infected one, it will even cure the worse of the infected, only....well..they'll end up as normal skunks. But you can stay a mouse; that's fine with me!"

Simo's ears twitched. He offered the mouse some watermelon he'd been nibbling on earlier, and poured him a glass of water-melon juice. He could also hear the voice of a hyena, calling down: he drank a glass of his new potion, and waited. If need be, he could spray the hyena; if it worked, he'd transform into a skunk, if it didn't he sure would smell. "Well, might be a potential test subject. But I'm staying put, for now. Good thing you don't mind it underground...it's a very vast network, though...hope you aren't in any hurry, getting to where you were going. Might still be able to get there...eventually..." @TR273


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 22, 2018)

Without warning, a narrow muzzle poked violently through the enterance, snarling and licking its chops.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 22, 2018)

The buck quit nibbling at the bush to look up again. His focus shifted as the pack split up. “They’re sticking their heads in the ground, they think they’re ostriches!” The buck bursted out laughing, almost choking on the English ivy.
He moved down the river to get a better view.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 22, 2018)

Ravo sneezed, the scent inside was too strong, and caused him to bregrudgingly pull out. Then he turned around, and found himself looking straight at a deer, laughing like a brat. He snarled, bared his teeth, and sprinted foward.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 22, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Ravo sneezed, the scent inside was too strong, and caused him to bregrudgingly pull out. Then he turned around, and found himself looking straight at a deer, laughing like a brat. He snarled, bared his teeth, and sprinted foward.


The deer watched as the fox started bolting, only to fall into the river.
The deer almost couldn’t breathe because of how hard he was laughing. He signaled for the rest of the herd to come and see this priceless show


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 23, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> The deer watched as the fox started bolting, only to fall into the river.
> The deer almost couldn’t breathe because of how hard he was laughing. He signaled for the rest of the herd to come and see this priceless show



Enraged, and hungry as hell, the fox dived bellow the water, his ears sticking out like shark fins, before jumping out and pouncing on Tacoma.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 23, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> Enraged, and hungry as hell, the fox dived bellow the water, his ears sticking out like shark fins, before jumping out and pouncing on Tacoma.


The amusement quickly turned to worry and horror as he watched the fox swim across
“That river is going way faster than last year, how is it swimming across?”

The fox pounced.

The majority of the herd ran off in fear as the deer and fox were engaged in quite the brawl.
The deer gave one big upward kick, sending the fox back into the river. Tacoma got up and started to flee the scene with the other deer.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 23, 2018)

zyther kept trying to get the little things attention "hello little mouse (@TR273 )" he was getting annoyed and started to dig at the hole


----------



## TR273 (Oct 23, 2018)

Feeling relatively safe in the underground environment and cheered by the tasty watermelons, the Mouse was helping @Simo  brew more of his formula.  Both Mouse and Skunk had heard @zyther kaldrok 's calls coming down the tunnels but neither felt like giving him the satisfaction of an answer, although the reply ‘No, nobody down here but us rocks’ had been tempting.  But now the digging had started.  Given the number of trees and how closely they grew together the roots should form an impenetrable barrier but there was always a chance a clear path existed, something would have to be done.  He looked at Simo’s stash of melons an idea began to form

“Do you have any really ripe ones?”

Later he took in the scene from halfway up an old oak tree, the Hyena had dug an impressively wide but not very deep hole the roots seemed to be very thick here.  The Mouse waited while a soaked through and looking very sorry for itself fox padded past, then taking a firm grip on the twig in his hand he gave a sharp whistle.  @zyther kaldrok 's  head snapped round, at the Mouse brandished the twig.

"Are you looking for me?"


----------



## Simo (Oct 23, 2018)

"Not to worry, Mr. Mouse. Even if they _should_ gain passage to this section, there's much smaller, and secret tunnels that will give them a far harder time. And even a few traps. But I'll warn you of those, if need be. And yes, I do have some _very_ ripe melons, should you find them handy....perhaps over-ripe."

"Now then. I have reason to believe that both the fox, and the hyena might already be _infected_...and thus, my simply spraying them might not be enough. He looked down at the scene with the mouse, and in one paw, the skunk had a blow-gun, tipped with his serum; he gave a very powerful 'blow' sticking the wet fox's butt with a sharp needle, and then, jumped down, and sprayed the startled fox full on with his chemically enhanced musk, before climbing the tree again. Soon, the fox should start to become a skunk, and in fact, an uninfected one, no longer possessed of this 'hunger'. Still, a menace, as all foxes are, he thought to himself. Chances are the fox would become an orange and black skunk, but these did exist in nature, and it might be rather cute. No doubt the (former) fox would eagerly thank him later.

Simo returned to the mouse, whom was now taunting the hyena with a stick. "Careful, now, Mr. Mouse. He looks awfully hungry..."

@Ravofox , @TR273 , @zyther kaldrok


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2018)

The cliffside by the waterfall stretches for miles and the distance down is at least a couple hundred feet. "I cant climb down that way" The domestic feline thought. He could turn around and follow the river home or wonder aimlessly thru the wood, but in his mind there was always another option. "Maybe I'll ask the locals for directions" and so he did. He'll approach one of the deer who happened to be running by. Keeping up with the galloping dear he'll ask "Hey yo, where you running off to. Do you know where i can find the nearest town?"

@TacomaTheDeer


----------



## TR273 (Oct 23, 2018)

Keeping a watchful eye on the Hyena the Mouse nodded to @Simo.
“Don’t worry I have a plan, but you might want to stand back a bit.”
Returning his attention to the Hyena he added to himself,
“Because if this doesn't work it will be quick at the least."


----------



## Simo (Oct 23, 2018)

Simo blinked quizzically at the mouse, not knowing what his plan was.
"Alright. I'll stand back a bit, @TR273.  But mind, you...I'll be ready to intervene, should anything funny happen! These infected Hyena are no laughing matter", and the skunk prepared another dart, dipped with the skunk-transformation serum, just in case.

He wondered how @Ravofox  was enjoying his new look; no doubt he'd be overjoyed.

The skunk glanced across the river, at a heard of deer, seeing one he recognized: He sure hoped he stayed safe, in all this mess! But at least he did appear to have more defences that it appeared, given the swift kick he'd given the drooling fox.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Oct 23, 2018)

Pogo said:


> The cliffside by the waterfall stretches for miles and the distance down is at least a couple hundred feet. "I cant climb down that way" The domestic feline thought. He could turn around and follow the river home or wonder aimlessly thru the wood, but in his mind there was always another option. "Maybe I'll ask the locals for directions" and so he did. He'll approach one of the deer who happened to be running by. Keeping up with the galloping dear he'll ask "Hey yo, where you running off to. Do you know where i can find the nearest town?"
> 
> @TacomaTheDeer


The buck nearly trampled the small cat in its panicked run. He slowed down to a fast trot to hear what it was asking; He was asking for directions.
“There’s an old road across the river, that’s your best bet, be careful though. There’s some crazed animals over there” The deer said anxiously


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> The buck nearly trampled the small cat in its panicked run. He slowed down to a fast trot to hear what it was asking; He was asking for directions.
> “There’s an old road across the river, that’s your best bet, be careful though. There’s some crazed animals over there” The deer said anxiously


Yikes, heavy hooves could have trampled the cat. Luckily for him, he is fine.
"Nice, all roads lead somewhere. Thanks for the tip Buck." He turned around to look for the the old road wondering to himself the entire way. "what did the deer mean by crazed animals"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 23, 2018)

"well hello there tiny thing" the hyena giggled swishing his tail back and forth with enjoyment "you are much to interesting to eat now little mouse also you dont have much meat on you" "so go back in your hole with your skunk friend hide there until this insanity ends and  if im not hungry ill assist you to in leaving" the hyena winked as he bolted down the hill cackling "good luck little mouse"  
@Simo @TR273


----------



## Simo (Oct 23, 2018)

The skunk watched as the Hyena bid his farewell. He might be gone for now, but was certainly one to keep an eye out for, tail raised and ready, if need be...

"Well, @TR273 , There you have it. Not enough meat on you....yet. What exactly _did_ you have planned, tough...just out of curiosity?"


----------



## TR273 (Oct 23, 2018)

The Mouse looked in relief at the retreating Hyena then turned to @Simo.
“I've got a string tied to the stick, when @zyther kaldrok  started to climb the tree I was going to pull it and release the large overripe watermelon I’ve hidden further up the tree, hopefully it would have scored a direct hit.”
As he turned to follow Simo back down the inside of the tree he added;
“Not enough meat… I'm not sure why but I feel vaguely insulted, still gift horse and all that.”


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 23, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Yikes, heavy hooves could have trampled the cat. Luckily for him, he is fine.
> "Nice, all roads lead somewhere. Thanks for the tip Buck." He turned around to look for the the old road wondering to himself the entire way. "what did the deer mean by crazed animals"


The cat turned back to her normal self seeing the little boy and runs to him. "Hey there little one. You seem a little lost. "
@Pogo


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> The cat turned back to her normal self seeing the little boy and runs to him. "Hey there little one. You seem a little lost. "
> @Pogo


"Im not lost" replied the cat. "Though i dont know where im going."
He had just found his way to the old road. Relaxed unassuming he turns to face the stranger and speaks.
"Im okay miss but thanks for your concern. Im fine. Im just passing thru."


----------



## TR273 (Oct 23, 2018)

The Mouse froze and sniffed the air, it was faint but he knew this smell.  The Hyena hadn’t smelled right it hadn’t been the one chasing him.  He found a convenient peephole in the tree trunk and surveyed the area. Two felines were talking some distance away but neither one of them looked like the massive shadow that had leaped over him earlier but his nose wasn't lying one of them was the hunter but which one?


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 23, 2018)

Sabrina wraps her arm around him. "I know the way back to town. Just follow me." Her grip tightens telling him he had no choice. "I am going to make sure you are rested up so let's go to my den for the night."


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> Sabrina wraps her arm around him. "I know the way back to town. Just follow me." Her grip tightens telling him he had no choice. "I am going to make sure you are rested up so let's go to my den for the night."


He walked beside the cat. Not that he had much of a choice. "Thats kind of you to share your den with a stranger." He said with a shakey voice and nervous grin. "A tad agressive though, maybe you could loosen your grip a little"


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 23, 2018)

Pogo said:


> He walked beside the cat. Not that he had much of a choice. "Thats kind of you to share your den with a stranger." He said with a shakey voice and nervous grin. "A tad agressive though, maybe you could loosen your grip a little"


She let's up on him not realizing she had that tight of a grip on him. "Oh... I'm sorry, but it isnt too far the den is just up ahead in the hill just up here in 100 feet." She leads him in and it was a little cramp for both of them but it was safe. "So I hope you dont mind touching as it's a little small."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 23, 2018)

zyther was very intrigued "is she going to eat him" he thought. also where did this cat come from the closest town was 20 miles away "this night gets better and BETTER" he then remembered that deer from across the river "i hope he's as interesting as that mouse"
@TacomaTheDeer


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> She let's up on him not realizing she had that tight of a grip on him. "Oh... I'm sorry, but it isnt too far the den is just up ahead in the hill just up here in 100 feet." She leads him in and it was a little cramp for both of them but it was safe. "So I hope you dont mind touching as it's a little small."


This sudden hospitality from a wild animal was unexpected. "I dont mind." He said. "Its a nice den. Cozy." He made himself at ease and settled himself. Where ever he planned to go next could wait till morning he thought.


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 23, 2018)

Meanwhile, the fox had once again fallen into the river, having been blinded by the skunk spray. He managed to climb out, but to his dismay he still smelt terrible. His vision however was returning, and as he glanced at his reflection in the water he jumped in horror. Much of his fur was turning black, his ears were shortening and his tail was broaderning. "No no, this can't be happening! That skunk (@Simo) !!" He thought about chasing that rascal down, but then suddenly mallowed. The hunger was gone, that was something good at least. So, instead he took off, following the sounds of commotion and snifing out for other sprayed animals, to see if anyone could help him.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 23, 2018)

Pogo said:


> This sudden hospitality from a wild animal was unexpected. "I dont mind." He said. "Its a nice den. Cozy." He made himself at ease and settled himself. Where ever he planned to go next could wait till morning he thought.


She wraps herself up with her tail right next to him so her head was looking into his eyes and her nose just far enough away not to be touching. "So a domestic cat. I was one until recently. I hope you are or were treated well. Better than I was."


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> She wraps herself up with her tail right next to him so her head was looking into his eyes and her nose just far enough away not to be touching. "So a domestic cat. I was one until recently. I hope you are or were treated well. Better than I was."


He chuckles a bit. "Heh, Treated well? You could say that i was. Had plenty of food and water thats for sure."
He rests his head on his own forepaws and shuts his eyes. "Who knows, given enough time, i might give up the domestic life too. But it wouldnt be easy. I do love me some canned fish"


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 23, 2018)

Pogo said:


> He chuckles a bit. "Heh, Treated well? You could say that i was. Had plenty of food and water thats for sure."
> He rests his head on his own forepaws and shuts his eyes. "Who knows, given enough time, i might give up the domestic life too. But it wouldnt be easy. I do love me some canned fish"



"Well I can make sure you have as much food as you can hunt if you join us. It is a very simple life compared to with owners. You had to do so much and look out for kids. Here its do what you want."


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> "Well I can make sure you have as much food as you can hunt if you join us. It is a very simple life compared to with owners. You had to do so much and look out for kids. Here its do what you want."


"Do what you want." He said sleepily "I like the sound of that. I know exactly what i want, and i'll get it eventually" its not long before he's out. Time for a snooze.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 23, 2018)

She waits until he is out to mount him and bites hard into his neck giving him the hunger. Her body turning back to it's new natural bigger form as she gives him it. She thinks to herself, "Mmmm another kitty to the pack. It is a shame he won't be his cute self but all well."


----------



## Pogo (Oct 23, 2018)

As he slept, his once soft and shaggy fur began to mange, though his eye be closed  his pupils dilate, His claws grew and his teeth sharpened. A thirst for blood was brewing within him.

That night he dreamn't of a wild animal. A Ferocious, merciless, wildly distorted animal. It plunged itself at several creatures rending many to shreds. This frightened the cat.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 23, 2018)

Pogo said:


> As he slept, his once soft and shaggy fur began to mange, though his eye be closed  his pupils dilate, His claws grew and his teeth sharpened. A thirst for blood was brewing within him.
> 
> That night he dreamn't of a wild animal. A Ferocious, merciless, wildly distorted animal. It plunged itself at several creatures rending many to shreds. This frightened the cat.



She cares for him seeing his body rejecting the new desires. The hunger in her took over after 10 minutes but that is being a small cat and know he would be about the same. She kept watch over him until he calms down then leaves the den looking for something else to hunt.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 23, 2018)

"what the hell is going on" zyther thought "is my alpha like this is that why he called me off?" these questions ran thru his head as he watched the 1st cat leave the den then another except mangy bulkier cat leave the den. from its pace it was sleepwalking or drowsy. the only thing he could think to do is warn evertthing he met he was a savage bloodthirsty predator yes but not evil just hungry and because these things would impede on the packs food supply. he set off to back to where he saw the mouse hoping to warn him. @TR273


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 23, 2018)

Simo said:


> He led the mouse off to small lab, where he had been working on his project. "Now then. I've made this concoction. If I drink it, any critter that I spray, will become a normal skunk, if sprayed...it will even cure the more recently infected, though I'm not willing to risk _that_ yet. If _injected _into an infected one, it will even cure the worse of the infected, only....well..they'll end up as normal skunks. But you can stay a mouse; that's fine with me!"
> 
> Simo's ears twitched. He offered the mouse some watermelon he'd been nibbling on earlier, and poured him a glass of water-melon juice. He could also hear the voice of a hyena, calling down: he drank a glass of his new potion, and waited. If need be, he could spray the hyena; if it worked, he'd transform into a skunk, if it didn't he sure would smell. "Well, might be a potential test subject. But I'm staying put, for now. Good thing you don't mind it underground...it's a very vast network, though...hope you aren't in any hurry, getting to where you were going. Might still be able to get there...eventually..." @TR273




It wasn't so easy to catch Wulf off guard.  Hearing the skunk let him dodge, and so @Simo 's spray was off just enough to only tag Wulf slightly.   But only slightly is a lot when it comes to skunks and wolves' noses.  Ignoring the spray attack now that the fight was on, Wulf kept up the attack on @HistoricalyIncorrect, charging him, kocking him over and going for a bite on the back of the bobcat's neck.



After that, successful or not, Wulf backed off and took in the whole scene.

It was getting crazy up in here!

The Hunger inside him was pleased at the mayhem.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 24, 2018)

zyther went back to where he saw the mouse "little mouse something bad is happening extremely bad"


----------



## TR273 (Oct 24, 2018)

The Mouse returned to the old oak tree to see if he could spot the felines again and try to work out which one had chased him. Stepping carefully on to the branch he spotted movment in the bushes, the Hyena was back. He picked up his trigger stick and waited, after a moment the Hyena spotted him but kept its distance.
"Something bad is happening."
The Mouse puzzled by the inconsistent behavior of the Hyena nodded, he would listen but was prepared to run in a second if this was a trap, as his Grandmother used to say 'There is a name for prey who trust too easily, Lunch'.
"Stay there." he called "I can hear you just fine from here."
@zyther kaldrok


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 24, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> It wasn't so easy to catch Wulf off guard.  Hearing the skunk let him dodge, and so @Simo 's spray was off just enough to only tag Wulf slightly.   But only slightly is a lot when it comes to skunks and wolves' noses.  Ignoring the spray attack now that the fight was on, Wulf kept up the attack on @HistoricalyIncorrect, charging him, kocking him over and going for a bite on the back of the bobcat's neck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As feline collapsed on the ground he immiedately covered his neck with a sabre and moved it sideways, forcing Wulf to jump away as bobcat turned on his back and pointed his sabre towards him. With other hand aiming his gun around, searching for @Zenkiki


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 24, 2018)

The fox...or now half-fox...followed the scent of pungent skunk spray which matched that of what he had recieved. Finally, he came across a heavily armed bobcat and a wolf. Not caring that they were in the middle of a confrontation, Ravo approached them. "Hey gus, can you help me?"

@Wulf Canavar @HistoricalyIncorrect


----------



## Pogo (Oct 24, 2018)

The feline had changed as he shifted and skulked. He lowered his body closer to the the floor. Reaching foward and crawling the ground, masking the noise of his approach with the sound of the rushing river. Perhaps his instincts are finally kicking in. Perhaps the beast he become is taking over. Though others had been watching his metamorphose, a moment of distraction was all it took to lose sight of the beast. He slinked into to the shadow, unseen as he passed by.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 24, 2018)

"there is something happening to animals around here i thought it was a fluke until i realized my alpha had it as well" the hyena emerged from the bushes taking a calm stance " you can drop the watermelon if you want it smells great"


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 24, 2018)

Sabrina walks around unsure where to go. So many scents everywhere. It's hard to tell the difference between the ones needed to be uplifted and those that have already been enlightened. She walks out to the edge of the waterfall and looks down to see the beauty of the fall.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 24, 2018)

The hunger was taking control, and he'll have to hunt in order to survive. As he skulked he found himself sniffing into a burrow. The pungent smell of skunk was strong and off putting but his hunger drove him forward. His size was no hindrance. He clawed his way deeper into the tunnels until he found a room where the smell was strongest. Wild and hungry he thrashed every contraption, notes, vials, beakers and sciencey gizmo found within the skunks lair.

@Simo


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 24, 2018)

Feline did not pay the attention to @Ravofox as his eyes were focused on @Wulf Canavar  as he slowly got up, pointing his saber at him all the time
"Let the music play" As he pointed his gun to him and made a shot, the only one that he had in his flintlock... saber started to spin circles in the air... his favorite fencing school, lose grip allowed the blade to catch the momentum in fluent and hard to foresee the movement


----------



## TR273 (Oct 24, 2018)

Resisting the urge to look up at the watermelon and confirming its existence, the Mouse eyed @zyther kaldrok with some degree of suspicion. 'The wider the smile, the sharper the knife.’ he thought and the Hyena’s smile was very wide.  Tilting his head slightly he listened for anyone moving behind him, not hearing anything besides a faint crashing noise coming from below which he marked up to @Simo working in his lab.

“Can you be specific ‘something' covers a lot of ground.”


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 24, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> As feline collapsed on the ground he immiedately covered his neck with a sabre and moved it sideways, forcing Wulf to jump away as bobcat turned on his back and pointed his sabre towards him. With other hand aiming his gun around, searching for @Zenkiki





Ravofox said:


> The fox...or now half-fox...followed the scent of pungent skunk spray which matched that of what he had recieved. Finally, he came across a heavily armed bobcat and a wolf. Not caring that they were in the middle of a confrontation, Ravo approached them. "Hey gus, can you help me?"
> 
> @Wulf Canavar @HistoricalyIncorrect



Bang! Went the bobcats shot, narrowly missing Wulf.  The smoke filled the clearing.

With Ravofox there, Wulf backed off from the attack on the bobcat and refocused on the fox.

Quickly, before either could react, he leapt on the fox, biting the back of his neck, giving him The Hunger once again.

Then he backed away from then both and growled,

" help me turn this Bobcat!"


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 25, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Bang! Went the bobcats shot, narrowly missing Wulf.  The smoke filled the clearing.
> 
> With Ravofox there, Wulf backed off from the attack on the bobcat and refocused on the fox.
> 
> ...


Feline's blade was pointing at him... slowly stepping sideways, circling around the wolf... the blade started to spin in the air. Dancing with a moonlight illuminating area in gentle blue flashes, bobcat growled as the warning and quickly leaped forward!

Throwing a thrust announcing horizontal cut, knocking himself off the balance slightly...

He could feel someone behind him...


----------



## Pogo (Oct 25, 2018)

The skunks den was thourghly thrashed but still his hunger remains un-sated. He couldnt stay underground for long. The fumes from the chemicals had become unbearable. He Crawls out from one of the many burrows with haste.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 25, 2018)

"that something is a mutation my dear mouse we need to leave no-" zyther caught a whiff of that cat he saw exit the other cats den he was near "we must go NOW" zythers demeanor grew more dire as his grin turned to a worried pout
@TR273


----------



## Pogo (Oct 25, 2018)

The unthinking and hungry beast lunges at the first creature in sight. The Hyena.

@zyther kaldrok


----------



## TR273 (Oct 25, 2018)

Hearing @zyther kaldrok  ‘s shouted warning, seeing him looking so worried and the sudden itching sensation between his shoulders told the mouse that something was suddenly very wrong.  Something was moving in the tunnel leading to the lab.  Suddenly a ball of teeth and claws exploded from one of the burrows, hissing and spitting charging straight at the Hyena.  Working purely on instinct the Mouse made a split second decision.

“Quick! Run this way.” He yelled at @zyther kaldrok  whilst tightening his grip on the trigger stick.

He had no choice now but to watch and see what happened next.

@Pogo @zyther kaldrok


----------



## Pogo (Oct 25, 2018)

The pounce had knocked the Hyena over. To the mouses dismay, there will be no mercy shown from the beast as he rends and bites. No moment taken to savor blood. The Hyena will not leave this encounter unscathed. 

@zyther kaldrok @TR273


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 26, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Feline's blade was pointing at him... slowly stepping sideways, circling around the wolf... the blade started to spin in the air. Dancing with a moonlight illuminating area in gentle blue flashes, bobcat growled as the warning and quickly leaped forward!
> 
> Throwing a thrust announcing horizontal cut, knocking himself off the balance slightly...
> 
> He could feel someone behind him...




The wolf danced away from the bobcat's blade, staying just out of range of the saber.  When the bobcat did the horizontal cut, Wulf charged in to attack, trying to knock the Bobcat over and bite the back of his neck, he scratched with claws and teeth.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 26, 2018)

zyther was not swayed by this beasts attacks even as his eye was sliced and chest mangled all he did was chuckle "DONT KNOW WHERE TO MAKE A KILLSHOT DO YA"zyther went for the monsters throat the adrenaline masking the pain. he latched on his teeth deep into its throat


----------



## Pogo (Oct 26, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther was not swayed by this beasts attacks even as his eye was sliced and chest mangled all he did was chuckle "DONT KNOW WHERE TO MAKE A KILLSHOT DO YA"zyther went for the monsters throat the adrenaline masking the pain. he latched on his teeth deep into its throat


Suspended mid air by the throat and unable to breath. The cat makes many attempts to claw and scratch his way loose, but the hyena is clearly the larger mammal and over powers the feline. Slowly the cats violence ceases as he falls unconscious.

But the damage is done, the hyena contracts the infection as well.


----------



## TR273 (Oct 26, 2018)

As the Cat dropped to the ground the Mouse watched carefully, if this had been staged to get him to trust the Hyena it was very convincing.  Quietly the Mouse called out to @Simo whilst continuing to watch the Hyena to see what he would do next.

@Simo @zyther kaldrok


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 26, 2018)

"fuckin peace of scat" the hyena thrashes the cat around and throws it to the side already feeling this hunger him "if you think this hunger shits gonna turn me into a mindless monster your a bit off" he snickers and whispers in the cats ear "i already am one". zyther walked over to the tree with the watermelon and leaned against it his eye bloody and blind "mouse i think we should go now before more come dont think i can handle the wolf"
@TR273 @Simo


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 27, 2018)

CENSORED!   

SCENE OF INDESCRIBABLE CARNAGE!!  Too intense for television, the camera pans away.

Wulf attacked the bobcat (@HistoricalyIncorrect ) and tearing into him, attempted to give him The Hunger and make him a were-bobcat.


----------



## TR273 (Oct 27, 2018)

The Mouse was thinking deeply, the Hyena seemed quite rational, particularly in comparison to the Cat and the whatever-it-was that had chased him earlier. But the Hyena was still a predator and it could still be a trap.  Suddenly a line he had read in a book came back to him ‘A bad decision now is better than a good decision five minuets from now if you’re going to be dead in the next four minuets.’  Sighing he quickly scribbled a note for @Simo then looked down at @zyther kaldrok   taking in the damage @Pogo had inflicted, the loss of an eye was a major disadvantage so at the least the Mouse could provide extra lookout and at the end of the day He was very curious about what the Hyena knew.

“I want something perfectly understood.” He said “I don’t fully trust you, but I distrust you a little less now.  I’ll go with you.”

He slid down the tree to a lower branch and hopped on to the back of the Hyena’s neck to make himself as difficult to grab as possible if he had made a mistake.

“Ok you want to talk, let’s talk.”


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 27, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> CENSORED!
> 
> SCENE OF INDESCRIBABLE CARNAGE!!  Too intense for television, the camera pans away.
> 
> Wulf attacked the bobcat (@HistoricalyIncorrect ) and tearing into him, attempted to give him The Hunger and make him a were-bobcat.



His irises narrowed even more as his blood started to pump faster! Loud roar left his throat as he pierced Wulf's throat with his sharp claws attempting to rip it out as he pulled out the spare dagger... stabbing him furiously, not even paying attention to his own wounds... Canine had to die, that was the only objective now.


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 27, 2018)

Sabrina saw a small village out a little ways away and roars into the sky to let the pack (@Wulf Canavar @zyther kaldrok @Ravofox @Pogo ) know of easier prey. She works her way down the waterfall being an excellent climber she was able to drop down the 400 foot waterfall with ease. Onto the town she went well ahead of anyone but maybe the buck, @TacomaTheDeer


----------



## Pogo (Oct 28, 2018)

The domestic cat was in a sorry state after being shaken around and tossed aside by the hyena.

Writhing and still hungry, but reluctant to move. His spasms slow to a halt. He wont be moving anytime soon.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 28, 2018)

"finally" zyther giggled still reeling from the pain and suppresing this hunger that seemed to make the others into mindless beasts "so as you can see from that cat over there this disease is voraious and seeks to spread and i believe ive been infected by this hunger thing" zyther slid farther down on the tree his bloody socket leaking "shouldve snapped that little kitty cats necks but just to tired" @TR273


----------



## TR273 (Oct 28, 2018)

The Mouse blinked at the frank admission of the @zyther kaldrok 's infection and started to mentally compose his epitaph ‘Victim of gullibility’ had a nice ring to it.
“You… You’re infected.” He stammered. “But why aren’t you like…”
He pointed at @Pogo ‘s unconscious form.
“…like that?”


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 28, 2018)

After being bitten by @Wulf Canavar, Ravo's transformation into a skunk was reversed, but now he had that strange hunger again. He bared his teeth, and apon hearing @Zenkiki's howl, also yelled, and headed in search of prey. Suddenly, he found some, two injured animals, and one uninjured but very vulnerable, and tasty, mouse. He licked is chops.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 28, 2018)

Feline started to feel strange, during his clash with a @Wulf Canavar... his irises almost completely vanished, taste of blood was similar to the finest wine... he wanted more... hunger... starvation. He pushed the dagger as deep into canine's side before throwing him off... and releasing the soul piercing roar, frightening every bird in the area...

His fangs were exposed, heavy growling accompanied by heavy breathing left his throat with each exhale... senses were sharp like the coldest winter... claws extracted... almost 5 inches long, ready to rip everything apart...

Former bobcat... now wanted blood... much more than the single Wolf could provide...


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 28, 2018)

"because ive been through much MUCH worse than this silly little disease mouse ive had to starve myself before i can do it again" @TR273


----------



## TR273 (Oct 29, 2018)

The Mouse was about to ask @zyther kaldrok what was worst than the disease when a few things stopped him. First it was very impolite, second he really didn’t want to know at the moment. But the main thing that stopped him was the sudden movement in the bushes.  Being too far from the string to use the melon he pulled his phone out of his pocket and opened the camera.

“There is something coming.” He whispered to @zyther kaldrok  “Watch your eye.” He warned as he continued to watch the bushes. 
@zyther kaldrok @Ravofox


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 29, 2018)

Suddenly, the drooling fox broke through the bushes, giggling insanely. "Aw, what have we here? An injured hyena about to be scavanged himself, and a tiny little, juicy mouse!" 

He bared his teeth, extended his claws, and lunged forward. 

@zyther kaldrok @TR273


----------



## TR273 (Oct 29, 2018)

The rabid fox burst out of the bushes and began to charge towards the Mouse and  @zyther kaldrok .
“Get ready to run.” He said, quietly praying this long shot would work.
The fox was about to leap and the Mouse raised the phone and activated the camera.

FLASH

Hoping the fox was blinded for a few minuets the mouse turned to @zyther kaldrok .
“Now RUN!!!”
@zyther kaldrok @Ravofox


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 29, 2018)

zyther bolted for the treeline "meet me at the river i have a plan" @TR273


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2018)

Meanwhile the feline had been laying on the ground panting. He made a few feeble attempts to get up just to stumble and fall. Eventually he would get up. Up and about albeit slower then normal. Doesnt look like he's recovered his senses, not sure if anything can at this point.

Traveling along he'll attempt to cross the river only to be washed along a current to a 400 foot watetfall drop.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Meanwhile the feline had been laying on the ground panting. He made a few feeble attempts to get up just to stumble and fall. Eventually he would get up. Up and about albeit slower then normal. Doesnt look like he's recovered his senses, not sure if anything can at this point.
> 
> Traveling along he'll attempt to cross the river only to be washed along a current to a 400 foot watetfall drop.



With the bobcat converted, the wolf moved on looking for others to bring into the pack.  When he saw the feline being washed downstream to the falls, he quickly bounded to the edge of the water.

When the cat was swept passed he stepped out into the river far enough to grab on, hoping to catch the cat before the falls.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 30, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> With the bobcat converted, the wolf moved on looking for others to bring into the pack.  When he saw the feline being washed downstream to the falls, he quickly bounded to the edge of the water.
> 
> When the cat was swept passed he stepped out into the river far enough to grab on, hoping to catch the cat before the falls.


Though the current was swift the river was shallow. Sure it was deep enough for a cat to be washed away by the current but not a wolf.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 30, 2018)

zyther felt the hunger calling to him "rip that mouse apart and skin that skunk" it said in such a seductive tone but his will was stronger than this primal instinct even though he was fairly feral it was his own special brand of feral "how did this start how did wulf get it where did it originate from?" these questions ran through his mind


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 30, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Though the current was swift the river was shallow. Sure it was deep enough for a cat to be washed away by the current but not a wolf.




Wulf snatched @Pogo out of the river and yanked him up onto the shoreline, preventing him from going over the falls.   Then he watched over him to make sure he was alright.



zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther felt the hunger calling to him "rip that mouse apart and skin that skunk" it said in such a seductive tone but his will was stronger than this primal instinct even though he was fairly feral it was his own special brand of feral "how did this start how did wulf get it where did it originate from?" these questions ran through his mind




From inside @zyther kaldrok came answers.   Not necesarily TRUE answers, but answers nontheless.   The Hunger answered him.  Inside his mind he heard, "I am The Hunger.  I am pain and suffering.  For as long as there has been pain and suffering, I have existed.  I exist to spread.  I exist to cover the world with The Hunger.  Whenever pain wants to cause more pain to others, I am there.

I am the curse that causing suffering to others creates - the need to pass on one's own pain to others."

Help me pass on The Hunger to others and feast in their pain!"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 30, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf snatched @Pogo out of the river and yanked him up onto the shoreline, preventing him from going over the falls.   Then he watched over him to make sure he was alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"heh you really think im one of your mindless pawns ive survived much worse to become one of wulfs pack. the only things ill pass pain to is your helpless drones and if i lose the will to fight then ill gladly smash my head against a rock REPEATEDLY"


----------



## Ravofox (Oct 30, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "heh you really think im one of your mindless pawns ive survived much worse to become one of wulfs pack. the only things ill pass pain to is your helpless drones and if i lose the will to fight then ill gladly smash my head against a rock REPEATEDLY"



"Oh, come now" came another voice, almost sounding like it was from behind a tree. "Hyena heads are too thick to kill yourself that way! You're such a great killing machine, don't waste it, join us!" And the fox let out a giggle and emerged from behind the tree. "Also, a certain mouse owes me a photograph, you know where he is?"

@zyther kaldrok @TR273 @Wulf Canavar


----------



## TR273 (Oct 30, 2018)

‘This hadn’t been thought out very well.’ The Mouse thought as he picked himself up.  The plan to blind the fox had worked but when @zyther kaldrok had dodged the Mouse had lost his grip and fallen to the ground.

“Meet me at the river.” @zyther kaldrok had yelled as he ran off.

The Mouse ran for the tree, dodging round the blundering @Ravofox still suffering the effects of the flash, and dived down a hole at the roots.  He ran at full speed deeper into the tunnels until he was deep enough to feel safe, pausing to catch his breath he planned his next move, head for @Simo  ‘s lab and share what he had discovered or if @Simo wasn’t there follow the tunnels to the river and try to find @zyther kaldrok again.


----------



## idkthough120 (Oct 30, 2018)

"i still remain silent..." someone said.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Oct 30, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> "Oh, come now" came another voice, almost sounding like it was from behind a tree. "Hyena heads are too thick to kill yourself that way! You're such a great killing machine, don't waste it, join us!" And the fox let out a giggle and emerged from behind the tree. "Also, a certain mouse owes me a photograph, you know where he is?"
> 
> @zyther kaldrok @TR273 @Wulf Canavar


"fuckin hell the entire forest is infected with this shit" zyther took his stance ready to evicerate this fox if he got closer " i dont just betray others willy nilly bud and if you think you can take me just because im wounded and your all buffed out well your in for one bloody time" the hyena cackled to himself his remaining eye becoming more snakelike


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Oct 31, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> "i still remain silent..." someone said.




Now able to look for new prey, Wulf smelled @whyt31 and began to stalk him......


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 1, 2018)

In the surface of a nearby lake a few ripples start to form, soon a strange silhouette emerges and starts to approach the shore, slowly the light starts to reveal a scaly figure with a big snout full of crooked teeth.
Then the figure says to itself

_"The forest... it reeks of blood, wet fur, sweat, and something  else... something rotten" 
_
As soon as he finished the sentence he disappears into the bushes looking for the source of the stench with clenched fists


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 1, 2018)

The feral kitty runs past the small pond at the bottom of the falls. She stays away from the water hating water and being unable to swim across to the village. She smells only the muggy lake and the blood she left behind to hunt the small village here.
@CrookedCroc


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 1, 2018)

A quick look through the forest reveals that some kind of fight has clearly taken place, lots of broken branches and bushes, claw marks all over the place, deep footprints in the mud and a heavy smell of blood in the air.

_"There's clearly a big predator around here somewhere... " *sniff*  "Could even be a pack of them" 
_
Then CrookedCroc begins to cover himself with mud and crushed leafs 

"_This should hide the smell of swamp, at least from predators far away, this won't not fool someone nearby, but this will do for now I guess"

"Wait.. Isn't there a village nearby? Should I even bother checking the place out? I guess they deserve to know about this, even if I risk my own hide by going there"
_
CrookedCroc heads towards the small village in hopes to see the residents still breathing
_
_


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 1, 2018)

And then... I started following the croc.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 1, 2018)

As I make my way towards the village I begin to notice the faint sound of footsteps behind me

"_Who's there!?" _I shouted 

"_If you were planing a surprise attack you already failed in the surprise part! If you're friendly state your name!"
_


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 1, 2018)

_"well it's not like i'm attacking you... i can't tell my name haha..."_


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 1, 2018)

Trying to stay alert I decided to approach the fox

"_Fair enough, a man doesn't have to give his name if he doesn't want to, specially to a stranger"
"Say, you seem to have your wits about you, do you have any idea on what's been happening? Do you know if the village nearby is safe?"_


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 2, 2018)

_"No... it was none of my business..."_


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 2, 2018)

"_I see... Well, you should go and hide somewhere, it seems that a big predator might be skulking around looking for his next meal and by the looks of it he likes to have fun before killing his victim"_
"_As for me, I'm headed towards a certain town across the river, I need to see if that place got hit"
"By the way, if you decide to follow me I won't stop you, but keep in mind that in case something attack us I won't risk my hide for you, you'll have to look after yourself, ok?"
_
As soon as I finish my sentence I turn around and head towards the village


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 2, 2018)

_"sure.... I'll try."_


----------



## Zenkiki (Nov 2, 2018)

Sabrina sees the croc come out of the water and talk to the third cat(?) and the hunger wanted more it wanted these two too, so she started to stalk them.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 2, 2018)

As I approach the village I quickly run across a river, this river is used as a natural border to keep predators outside, I decide to cross the river head on since I don't feel like going around it in search for the bridge, the stream is strong but not strong enough to wash me away.

When I emerge out of the water I can't shake the feeling that something might be following me. I realized that if something was following me it would be a bad idea to get close to the village and possibly lead the beast to it, so I decide to partially bury myself in the mud near the river in hopes to ambush whoever is following me


----------



## Pogo (Nov 2, 2018)

The cat began to flail in the wolfs grasp.
A quick claw to the wolf and the cat hits the floor running.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 3, 2018)

(14 ninutes after his encounter with @Ravofox) zyther was tired and wounded he forgot where the river was "please be safe mouse please" as that fox got closer something big came thru not caring what it attacked and it chose him. he was battered and bloody but he could hear "THE RIVER" with all his strength he bolted towards the sound of flowing water where he collapsed right next to @CrookedCroc


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 3, 2018)

*sneaks behind-* 
_"Hello, yeen."_


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 3, 2018)

zyther was too weak to move but he could speak "where are you your voice is tiny" he tried to move his towards the sound of @whyt31 revealing his raggid wounds inclusing his missing eye "where are you?"


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 3, 2018)

"i am far away..."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 3, 2018)

"come closer i dont bite atleast not friendly folk"


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 3, 2018)

"Alright-" 
*comes closer...*


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 3, 2018)

"have you seen a mouse or a skunk around here tiny voice?"


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 3, 2018)

"I wish I had... but no."


----------



## Pogo (Nov 3, 2018)

The sound of shifting bushes and small paws pounding dirt can be heard. Something was moving thru the wood and it was moving fast.
What ever it was, its tracking someone.

@whyt31 @zyther kaldrok @CrookedCroc


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 3, 2018)

After hearing two faint voices I bolt outside of my hiding spot ready to attack whatever is in front of me. 
But I quickly stop as I see a bloodied hyena lying on the ground  

"_Hey! Are you conscious!? What happened to you?"_


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 3, 2018)

"diseased animals or cursed animals i guess are spreading across this forest" zyther attempts to stand but falls back down to tired to move "i would reccomend leaving before they infect you"


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 3, 2018)

"_Cursed? Interesting..."
"Well, it looks like you might kick the bucket anytime soon. Luckily (or unluckily) for you I might be able to help you live another day"_

CrookedCroc carefully picked up the blood soaked hyena and put him behind some bushes.

_"Try to stay quiet, I'm gonna gather some stuff to patch you up. But in return, I want you to tell me everything you know about this curse"_


----------



## Moar Krabs (Nov 3, 2018)

In the same watery abyss that the crocodile had climbed out of, a rare species of semi-aquatic Millipede crawled out onto the surface. The crocodile seemed to be gone, which meant that he wouldn’t be eaten. Well, at least not for now. He saw a trail which lead deeper into the forest. He decided to go down there, wondering what fate had in store for him.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 4, 2018)

"indeed i will gladly tell you but after you fix me up we must move" @CrookedCroc


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2018)

Just then from outta the brush, the cat returns to finish what he'd started. pouncing the weakened hyena.
@zyther kaldrok


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 4, 2018)

As soon as the cat jumps out of the bush I try to whip him with my tail


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 4, 2018)

I whip the crocodile for whipping le cat-


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> As soon as the cat jumps out of the bush I try to whip him with my tail


Mid flight and suddenly flung away by the sweep of a crocs tail. The cat gets up immediately and charges at the croc.

@CrookedCroc


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 4, 2018)

Seeing the upcoming attack and without much time to react the croc decides to drop to the ground and starts spinning hoping to hit his attacker with his tail and claws


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2018)

The cat claws grasp at the crocs hide. 
With a grip of a vice it wont let go regardless of the crocs thrashing.

@CrookedCroc


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 4, 2018)

Ravo's sight had started to return, and in his hazy vision he saw what he thought was the mouse and hyena fighting, but was infact a cat and a croc. "Go gettem, yeen!!!" he called out. "Save me some!"


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 4, 2018)

Seeing no way out the croc decided to jump into the nearby river, dragging his attacker down to the bottom along him


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 4, 2018)

He rubbed his eyes, and saw what was really going on. He held his breath and dived into the water after the two, and tried to pry @Pogo's claws off the crock to save his fellow predator.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> He rubbed his eyes, and saw what was really going on. He held his breath and dived into the water after the two, and tried to pry @Pogo's claws off the crock to save his fellow predator.


The cat wouldnt let go easy. As the fox pulled the cats claws dug deeper peeling back the crocs hide. Blood slowly billowed from the wounds.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 4, 2018)

Seeing that the cat wouldn't let the croc tried to flip the tables on his favor, he quickly turned around and pressed his back against the bottom of the river trying to either drown or crush his opponent  

_"If getting my back injured means killing this thing so be it"_


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2018)

CrookedCroc said:


> Seeing that the cat wouldn't let the croc tried to flip the tables on his favor, he quickly turned around and pressed his back against the bottom of the river trying to either drown or crush his opponent
> 
> _"If getting my back injured means killing this thing so be it"_


As you might have guessed, Cats dont breath under water. A loss of oxygen and lung full of water, the cat falls unconscious.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 4, 2018)

Creeping closer and closer to @whyt31 , the wolf saw through the bushes that @CrookedCroc was there too, and paused.   He wasn't ready to attack with both of them there, so he hid for a moment, just watching.

Waiting....


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 4, 2018)

After the movement on his back stopped the croc turned aroun and switched targets with the fox. 
With his jaws open the croc tried to snap the fox in half but it was to fast, the fox somehow dodged the attack


----------



## Pogo (Nov 4, 2018)

The cat just floats to the surface of the river drifting along with the current. He wont be getting up anytime soon.


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 4, 2018)

I still stand motionless. Not saying a thing, at all. Just simply standing ;w;


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 4, 2018)

The fox swam back to the surface, gasping. He saw the unconcious cat and grabbed one paw and swam back to the riverbank, trailing the cat from behind. He notices @whyt31, not sure whether he wants to attack him or ask him for help.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 4, 2018)

"_Now there's two of them!? What should I do..."

"The cat is certainly unconscious, maybe I should take this opportunity and swim away... But what about the hyena? I need information on this curse. This curse could be what I've been looking for"
_
Against his better judgment the croc jumps out of the water and into the bushes, picks up the injured hyena and runs as fast as possible back to the river


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 4, 2018)

"zyther had saw @Wulf Canavar in the bushes he used to the leader of his surrogate pack but now he was some corrupted deranged thing he could not let this happen to him  or any more of his brothers and sisters. in a drowsy state he could see he was being held up by something "mouse (@TR273) where is the mouse he said hed be here" he could barely stay conscious


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 4, 2018)

Pair of glowing orange eyes could be seen on the treetops. Anthro he was not anymore, as the wind blew the leaves to cover the eyes they have disappeared at this very moment. They could be seen on other tree already as the bobcat changed the position.
Long claws scrtaching bark deeply. Fur spike and low and heavy growling could be heard as the predator was searching for the victim.

He saw something by the river...


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 4, 2018)

"What is that cat doing......" As he said, walking very slowly until he gets revealed.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 4, 2018)

"_WHAT!? ANOTHER ONE!?" _
Exclaimed the crocodile in disbelief as he attempted to jump into the river.
When he landed in the water he began to swim along the flow of the water in order go as fast as possible, he needed to be swift as his hyena friend began lose consciousness


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 4, 2018)

the water cured zyther slightly of his wearynness he could now see where he was "on the river ontop of a crocodile?" he thought "there are 4 on our tail maybe 6 yelled zyther


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 4, 2018)

@whyt31 made a terrible move. When he was close enough, the beast pounced on him, sinking his fangs deeply in his throat as his razor sharp claws started to separate his skin on the neck. Taste of sweet metallic blood washed down his throat. Feral growling left his cords as he pulled off the poor victim... with chunks of skin hanging on his claws...

Eyes inspected the area for the next victim... the night was still young...


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 4, 2018)

"I am le dead.... how dare you.."


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 4, 2018)

Ravo had been hiding as he watched all this mayhem ensue. Once the dreanged bobcat had moved on, he crept towards the twitching and bloodied body of @whyt31. He heard him whisper, and patted him on the head. "Haha, no, you're not dead! You've got the hunger now. Embrace it!"


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 4, 2018)

"Thanks I wasn't ready for that- so I just collapsed"


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 4, 2018)

"No problem! But, you'll start changing soon. You'll, um, become real hungry..."


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 4, 2018)

_"Maybe later... when i feel like it."_


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 4, 2018)

The fox laughed and shook his head. "Hehe, I'm afraid it doesn't work like that, my friend! It happened to me, now it'll happen to you." And he grinned, drooling a bit.


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 4, 2018)

The cat just felt confuzzled and replied "F-fine..."


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 4, 2018)

Ravofox could feel a hot breathing right on his neck accompanied by animalistic growl... bobcat was standing right behind him. Smelling his scent, he could already taste his blood...


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 4, 2018)

_I thought i would stop the bobcat from ever trying to attack, but I was glued to a position._


----------



## Moar Krabs (Nov 4, 2018)

The semi-aquatic millipede was sitting on a rock and was about to go back to the creek until he saw 3 figures. A fox, a bob cat and a regular cat. The bobcat looked like he was about to attack the fox but the Millipede didn't want to step in in fear of getting attacked. He just watched.


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 4, 2018)

The fox turned around slowly, and saw the bobcat, looking extreemely possessed and hungry. He smiled and adressed him aimiably. "Hello fellow predator! Good job converting that cat!"


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 4, 2018)

Ravofox could attack when he had a chance for it, bobcat exposed his bloodied fangs and growled with the demonic tune in it. He did not care about alliances nor about spreading the disease... Predator just became bobcat's prey.

Feline grabbed him by the head, pushing his razor sharp claws into his skull, not being able to pierce it though. His fangs clenched on his throat like a vice, bobcat violently threw his head back ripping big chunk of skin and meat as he threw Ravofox on the ground before jumping back... only to swallow the piece of the dear prey... boiling feeling washed down his body as almost burning piece of meat landed in his stomach... adrenaline rushed like a waterfall. He went on all four and released ear-piercing roar, scaring all birds in an entire forest... he wanted blood... even if that means his own


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 4, 2018)

Before he could react, the bobcat had sunk his claws and teeth into his head and neck respectively. After having a chunk ripped out of him, the last thing he heard before he blacked out was the strange, blood-curdling scream. He hoped it wasn't too late for someone to help him...and get that trecherous bobcat.


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 4, 2018)

"Bobcats are evil."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 4, 2018)

as he and the croc went down the river he heard that scream it sounded primal fear "lEt IT out LET US OUT FEED yoUr DEsires" the voices said egging him on he started to twitch and convulse on @CrookedCroc back his single eye sharpening to that of a snakeshis mouth becoming a viscous sneer as he cackled and l;aughed arising from the crocs back standing once again


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 4, 2018)

it was not him but he could atleast use this curse to strike back against the ones that grew fat from its power from its malformation of that natural order


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 4, 2018)

now that he was standing he could see where that scream came from horrid sight a bobcat was seemingly playing wth his food tossing a presumed dead @Ravofox around like a piece of worthless flesh tearing into his body then tossing him again "madness has no aliies" he thought when he saw @Moar Krabs "is is that a millipede? why is it so big?"


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 4, 2018)

Suddenly, the bloody, crumpled body of the fox seemed to stir, and let out a moan.


----------



## Moar Krabs (Nov 5, 2018)

The millipede stared at the bobcat attacking the fox. He had nothing better to do so he just sat down and watched what the bobcat would do next.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 5, 2018)

After seeing the hyena trying to stand up the croc turned around and joined him

"_I can't have you die yet, I need to know about this curse. And since we might not make it I think this calls for desperate measures. I want you to pour some of your blood into the wounds on my back. Best case scenario my hypothesis about the curse might be true and I might be able to control it, worst case I might go mad with blood lust"_


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 6, 2018)

"interesting idea croc ut your already wounded and thats how you get infected any deep wound and from what i see there deep.  from what i see your not being turned maybe it doesnt affect reptiles?"


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 6, 2018)

"I feel bad. What is the yeen doing..."


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 6, 2018)

Bobcat smelled the scent... bleeding reptile... blood... dear blood...

He found the direction where the scent came from. Swiftly moving on all fours he started to close the distance, leaving bleeding Ravo to his fate


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 6, 2018)

Ravo sat up, clutching his neck. He couldn't believe he was still alive. And, something strange, he seemed to have lost the hunger. When the bobcat had torn that piece of flesh off him, he must have taken the infection too. Now, he was free, but he wouldn't be for long unless he could find something to stop the bleeding.


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 6, 2018)

_"I am on the floor. how do i get up."_


----------



## TR273 (Nov 6, 2018)

The Mouse pelted down one of the tunnels, he hadn’t been able to get back to the lab something ( @Pogo ) had collapsed the tunnel leading to it.  So as he had promised @zyther kaldrok  he headed for the river.  Something at the back of his mind told him something was very wrong and he needed to hurry, his breath came in ragged gasps as sweat pored down his face and the unmistakable pain of a stitch formed in his side.  Wishing he had exercised more he turned down another tunnel and headed down towards where his instincts told him the river was. Then it happened, the floor suddenly gave way under him and he fell down into a lower tunnel, he landed awkwardly and his left leg exploded with pain as it folded under him.  He lay there for a few minuets as the pain rolled over him, but it faded back to a dull ache and he examined the leg, not broken but badly sprained, he tried to stand but the leg wouldn’t support his weight, sighing he dropped to all fours and began to scurry towards his destination.  The injury had slowed him down a lot but he eventually arrived at an exit where he could smell the river. Cautiously he poked his head out and looked around, he was hidden from view by a cluster of long grass and bulrushes.  He could hear large creatures moving and fighting but they seemed far enough away not to be a threat so he carefully crept to the waters edge.  His heart sank, there silhouetted by the lights of a village was @zyther kaldrok   standing on the back of a crocodile in mid-river, in his injured state he couldn’t risk searching the river for a bridge and he couldn’t swim that far so he retreated back down the hole to think about his next move. He had promised to meet up with @zyther kaldrok  and he was going to honour that promise or die in the attempt.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 7, 2018)

zyther could see @HistoricalyIncorrect chasing them down the riverside "damn psychopath even attacked his own kind"he thought "you up for assisting me in dealing with this nuisance" he said to @CrookedCroc


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 7, 2018)

"Hey, fellow hyena. What kind of nuisance is it?" Still standing.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 7, 2018)

"_Even if I didn't want to, we have no other option, we need to fight that cat. Got any good plan in mind?"_


----------



## TR273 (Nov 7, 2018)

The Mouse decided it was safe enough for another quick look around so he crept back to the surface and crawled through the long grass.  Not too far from where he was lying he could see some picnic tables, ‘Perhaps’ he thought to himself ‘those careless humans have been here and left some rubbish I could use to build a boat to cross the river with.’ He crawled nearer and saw to his delight a discarded Styrofoam chip box.  He was about to hobble over and get it when something moved in the corner of his eye and he froze as @Ravofox  stumbled into the light.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 7, 2018)

"ill lure it to the water then you death roll it rip it apart it is just a bobcat afterall" zyther readied himself to jump


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 7, 2018)

Bobcat was not an idiot, in the darkness, he could see very well. He ran down the stream until he reached a little chunk of land stretching out the bit further into the river. He waited for them to swim closer as he reached for @zyther kaldrok and pulled him on the shore and deeper to land to avoid being pulled into the water. As he pressed him to the ground he punched his claws under his ribs and sank his fangs deep in his throat. Tasting the sweet metallic blood as the full moon illuminated the entire situation...

It was just a reptile now...

Blood...

Dear blood...


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 7, 2018)

TR273 said:


> The Mouse decided it was safe enough for another quick look around so he crept back to the surface and crawled through the long grass.  Not too far from where he was lying he could see some picnic tables, ‘Perhaps’ he thought to himself ‘those careless humans have been here and left some rubbish I could use to build a boat to cross the river with.’ He crawled nearer and saw to his delight a discarded Styrofoam chip box.  He was about to hobble over and get it when something moved in the corner of his eye and he froze as @Ravofox  stumbled into the light.



His sight bluring, the very bloody fox hobbled over to the figure in front of him. Still clutching his throat, he gurgled "help me" before colapsing onto the grass.


----------



## TR273 (Nov 7, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> His sight bluring, the very bloody fox hobbled over to the figure in front of him. Still clutching his throat, he gurgled "help me" before colapsing onto the grass.


The injured left leg shaking under him the Mouse was convinced his luck had finally run out, so it was somewhat surprising when @Ravofox collapsed with the desperate plea of ‘Help me’.  For a moment the Mouse simply stared at the barely moving body the single open eye carrying the silent plea for help.  This was the same fox that had attacked @zyther kaldrok  and him earlier but it looked smaller now, more calm and almost vulnerable.  Did it really matter if one fox died, he looked close to death anyway all the Mouse had to do was do nothing, was it so hard to do…
“Dammit!” The shout exploded from the Mouse. “Wait here I’ll be right back.”
He limped over to the picnic table, ignored the container he had seen and looked around more carefully, there half a discarded cheeseburger, and over here a forgotten scarf.  He dragged the loot back to @Ravofox as fast as he could.
“Here, eat this.” He said as he dropped and burger in front of the fox, “I’m going to see what I can do about that wound.”
Somehow he managed to wrap the scarf over the hole in Ravofox’s neck and secure it, satisfied the bleeding was stemmed for now he dropped down and faced the wounded fox.
“How do you feel?”


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2018)

The barely conscious cat got up.

Thwarted, famished. If he were in his right mind he wouldnt be picking fights with bigger creatures. But he isnt himself, the hunger changed him. @Ravofox had helped him outta the river, if he was himself he'd thank the fox. But he was hungry, it'll be a pretty easy meal. 
He prowled, inching closer.

@TR273


----------



## TR273 (Nov 7, 2018)

Before @Ravofox could answer the Mouse became aware of movement over by the river, @Pogo moving carefully but a lot less carefully than normal moved out of the reeds, he looked like hell, soaked through and moving awkwardly but he was clearly in the grip of whatever madness was affecting creatures in the forest.  Despite his injured leg the Mouse was confident he cold make it back to the safety of the tunnels especially since @Ravofox was such an easy target but his conscience nagged at him. Sighing he did the only thing he really could do, he dropped to all fours and ran AT @Pogo , running past the surprised cat with a shout of:
“Well come on then, I thought cats were supposed to be HUNTERS!”


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2018)

The cats movements were Sluggish but his hunger drove him forward. He raised a paw over the (hamster?) Prepared to bring it down with lethal force.


----------



## TR273 (Nov 7, 2018)

(Field Mouse, sorry should have said)

Seeing the raised paw, the razor sharp claws glinting in the night the Mouse judged @Pogo ‘s slowed reactions and dodged passing between the cat’s legs and out the back, blowing a raspberry as he went, determined to keep the cat’s attention on him and away from the injured @Ravofox.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 7, 2018)

Seeing his hyena companion die the croc decided the fight wasn't worth the risk, he stayed at the bottom of the river and swam away.
After swimming for a while he began to feel something strange, his blood began to feel hot wich was strange since he is a cold blooded animal. The wounds on his back began to foam and produce a strange stench similar to rotten eggs.

His transformation began


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2018)

The prospect of live prey was sufficiently distracting. The cat turns to give chase forgetting all but the mouse in front of him. Despite his condition the cat has no trouble keeping up to the mouse. In fact, the cat is big enough to out pace the mouse, given enough time.

@TR273


----------



## TR273 (Nov 7, 2018)

The rush of adrenaline overpowered the pain in his leg as the Mouse charged across the grass. He could feel the vibrations in the ground as @Pogo chased him, he began the feel the hot breath of the hunter on the back of his neck as the cat closed on him.  Waiting until it was almost too late he suddenly veered towards the picnic tables.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2018)

The cat pursued. The field mouse was within reach, and with a kick of his back paws he makes a leap at the rodent.

@TR273


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 7, 2018)

Soon, the croc began to feel something itching between the scales on his back, to his surprise gray hairs began to grow between his scales but not long enough to cover them. His  left arm began twitching and suddenly it grew half it's size, his claws grew sharper and his eyes turned cloudy.

He began to feel madness taking a hold of his mind but he tried to fight it. Then out of nowhere he stopped flailing in pain. His mind was clear, he had a new purpose. 

He wanted to feed and also wanted to unlock the mystery behind his curse... no, his blessing


----------



## TR273 (Nov 7, 2018)

Pogo said:


> The cat pursued. The field mouse was within reach, and with a kick of his back paws he makes a leap at the rodent.
> 
> @TR273


Feeling the extra heavy vibration in the ground the Mouse knew @Pogo had pounced so he did the only thing he could do to survive.  He slammed on the brakes and came to a sudden stop watching as @Pogo soared overhead.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2018)

The cat soared over head, but the chase wasnt over yet. With another pounce, the mouse was pinned.

@TR273


----------



## TR273 (Nov 7, 2018)

As @Pogo crashed into the ground the Mouse turned to run back to the river hoping to repeat the trick and send the cat back into the water but he had just got up to speed when his left leg collapsed and he rolled to a stop landing on his back, seconds later the breath was smashed from his lungs as @Pogo pinned him.  As he looked up at the cat looming over him something snapped in the back of his mind, if he was going to die he was going to take part of this monstrosity with him so he did the one thing no one expected, he went on the attack by sinking his teeth into the soft tissue in @Pogo ‘s paw.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2018)

The cat had no intentions of letting go, but as the mouse bit into his paw he lifted it along with the mouse. It was a reflex. The mouse was tossed. The cat licked his wound before crouching low for another pounce.


----------



## TR273 (Nov 7, 2018)

For being a fat mouse he flew surprisingly well until gravity reasserted itself and he fell through a holly bush and crashed to the ground in a rib bruising impact.  Fortunately most of the breath had already been knocked out of him so he was able to pull himself to his feet relatively quickly.  Wheezing heavily and ignoring cuts, and the pains in his chest and leg he looked for @Pogo . The cat was some distance away just putting its injured paw back on the ground and looking in his direction with undiluted hatred burning in its eyes.  The Mouse knew he was in no condition to run anymore so he prepared another long shot, he glanced at the holly bush behind him then pulled his phone out of his pocket and was relived to see it was still working, he opened the camera and waited.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2018)

Though the shrub obscurred the mouse from vision the cat knew exactly where he was. Body low, he crawled closer to the bush. Every step, closer and closer. The scent was strong now. he pounced.


----------



## TR273 (Nov 7, 2018)

**FLASH*
*
@Pogo


----------



## Pogo (Nov 7, 2018)

*Blinded*
The cat loses his sense of balance and tumbles around in the brush.


----------



## TR273 (Nov 7, 2018)

Seeing @Pogo disappear into the depths of the bush and hoping that would keep him occupied for a while, the Mouse gathered what remained of his wits and staggered back over to @Ravofox .


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 7, 2018)

Ravo was asleep, cluching what was left of the burger, having nibbled most of it. Blood was no longer gushing out of his wound, which had healed somewhat due to the kind mouse's actions. He oppened one eye, and saw the dishevilled mouse standing over him, with blood dripping from his teeth. The fox jumped bolt upright, his fur standing up. He didn't have the hunger, did he?! 
@TR273


----------



## TR273 (Nov 8, 2018)

The Mouse almost jumped out of his skin when the seemingly sleeping @Ravofox suddenly jumped up, a look of terror on his face.  The Mouse swung round to see what horror was sneaking up on them now but saw only empty grass, cursing his gullibility he turned back expecting to see the open maw about to swallow him, instead @Ravofox hadn’t moved. It was him, the truth slowly dawned on the Mouse, Ravofox was looking at HIM.

“Why… Why are you afraid of me?” he asked bewildered.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 9, 2018)

zyther was bleeding out he saw the shthead excuse of a predator thru blood he choked out "you think i will die that easily you FUCKING EXCUSE FOR A MUTANT"his teeths grew his neck wound still pulsing with blood his remaining eye going white and the entire area was covered in a thick blanket of hysterical laughter


----------



## Pogo (Nov 13, 2018)

The flash from the camera blinded the cat briefly, just long enough for the field mouse to escape. Normally this would make any predator furious but the only sensation this cat felt was hunger. Hunger and weakness. Hobbling along, he prowls for another potential meal.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2018)

[hello, is this like, a jump in kind of rp? I want to join because all of the other roleplays are just weird kinky sex ones, and this one seems to be the only recent normal one.]


----------



## Pogo (Nov 18, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> [hello, is this like, a jump in kind of rp? I want to join because all of the other roleplays are just weird kinky sex ones, and this one seems to be the only recent normal one.]


[Hey there, it's an open rp. Jump in any way you like. Theres a thread for ooc stuff if you want to discuss anything or have questions. Heres the link. http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/the-stalking-ooc.1652175/ ]


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2018)

[cool thanks!]


----------



## Pogo (Nov 18, 2018)

stalking | Fur Affinity Forums


----------



## Pogo (Nov 18, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> [cool thanks!]


[If the link doesnt work for you (For some reason it didnt work for me) i posted another link above]


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2018)

[cool thanks]

Liseran stands near an oak tree, looking up at the leaves over head. A shiny, red apple is just out of reach,  and she contemplates on whether or not she should try to get it. Tapping a hoof against the bark, she wishes for a moment that she had hands instead of deer feet. The forest is quiet, at least to her it is anyway. She can't smell anything out of the ordinary, so she thinks to herself that everything must be fine. Hopefully. A basket of golden delicious apples and Honeysuckle flowers are on the forest floor by her feet, she needs only one more apple to complete her recipe list, and then it's back to the dorm rooms. If she could only figure out how to get that blasted apple...


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 18, 2018)

The deer took a moment to calm down from his frenzied panic, breathing in and out very slowly.
The panicked sprint he had just had had made him very thirsty, he turned to walk back to the river.
As he was walking, he saw something standing by a tree.
Was that a doe? The buck squinted to see better.
Can’t tell, Based off their behavior, they didn’t seem to be a predator. 
He decides to stop by the river to take a drink.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2018)

Liseran's ears suddenly swivel, and she flinches slightly. She can hear something to her left, though she knows not what it is. She thinks to herself that she needs to just ditch the apple completely and make it back to campus before a Feral gets her. They were known to stalk the woods whenever they wanted, and she distantly remembered her mother telling her something about avoiding the woods because "A Feral knows no Laws." Just as she is about to turn and sprint, however, she spots the intruder that was so close to making her sprint. It is another deer, though he looks very troubled. A horrible realization settles over her as she sees his rapid pants, and before she knows it she is walking toward him. _Get him to the dorms,_ is the only thing she can think of as she walks over toward him. 

A stringent paranoia tugs at her, and she swears she can hear the rapid paw prints of a predator in the distance. "Hey, follow me. Quickly."


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 18, 2018)

“What?!” The deer jumped at the voice”
He looked around to see who was talking
“Hello?”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2018)

"Shush!" Liseran reveals herself, putting her hooves up. "They can hear you for miles, the forest is littered with Ferals. Follow me, I can help you." She held her hoof out to him. The paranoia she felt about those distant paw steps were slowly mounting into something terrifyingly real. They would have to leave, now.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 18, 2018)

He accepts her offer anxiously. He could sense her paranoia, and started hearing the paws too.
“Okay, let’s get out of here, something feels wrong”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2018)

Liseran places a ginger cloven hand on his shoulder, and together the two of them make it to the school grounds. Liseran had exited out the back entrance in order to get to the forest, a exit that is supposed to be barred from student and faculty alike. The building is large, but Atachafalaya University was never a small building. The ancient brick gate way is both a mish mash of new and old, you can tell were the repair Beasts stopped and began their work. The actual doorway to the schools back exit is a pair of rusted, metal bars coated in dust and Perssimon. She looks down at her new companion who seems a bit weary, and hesitates in opening the gate. The plant left a nasty odor, and even stung a bit to Beasts who weren't used to it. She shook her doubts away, however, and yanked it aside practically shoving him into the warm interior of the campus. 

The floors were a carpeted, and soft, yet she didn't stop even then to see if everything were alright. "We can discuss more about whatever was chasin' you when we get to the Common rooms." She ushered him even further into Atchafalaya university.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 18, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Liseran places a ginger cloven hand on his shoulder, and together the two of them make it to the school grounds. Liseran had exited out the back entrance in order to get to the forest, a exit that is supposed to be barred from student and faculty alike. The building is large, but Atachafalaya University was never a small building. The ancient brick gate way is both a mish mash of new and old, you can tell were the repair Beasts stopped and began their work. The actual doorway to the schools back exit is a pair of rusted, metal bars coated in dust and Perssimon. She looks down at her new companion who seems a bit weary, and hesitates in opening the gate. The plant left a nasty odor, and even stung a bit to Beasts who weren't used to it. She shook her doubts away, however, and yanked it aside practically shoving him into the warm interior of the campus.
> 
> The floors were a carpeted, and soft, yet she didn't stop even then to see if everything were alright. "We can discuss more about whatever was chasin' you when we get to the Common rooms." She ushered him even further into Atchafalaya university.


He continued to walk alongside her, down the hallway. When suddenly, he stopped; Ears and tail raised up.
“Do you here that?”
The sound of paws was getting louder, he thought it had gone away.
No... it couldn’t be. Could it?
“D-did you leave the gate open?”
Someone, or something was still following them
@Pogo @Liseran Thistle


----------



## Pogo (Nov 18, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> He continued to walk alongside her, down the hallway. When suddenly, he stopped; Ears and tail raised up.
> “Do you here that?”
> The sound of paws was getting louder, he thought it had gone away.
> No... it couldn’t be. Could it?
> ...


Prowling around each corner, following close to the two cervine was a feline of sorts. It looked hidious. Manged fur and unblinking eyes. It crept around keeping pace. When two are alarmed at his pressence he stoops low. waiting. But for what? Cats dont prey upon deer. Or do they?

@Liseran Thistle @TacomaTheDeer


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2018)

_Shit. _Liseran dragged him, and ran down the hall. "There's a Feral Loose! I repeat: A feral is Loose on campus!" She didn't care if she was going to pay with her hide after this, she just had to run. Her new companion seemed to be keeping up a little well, now all that was left was to find Zachariah. As she ran and yelled the alarm, the building gradually descended into chaos. Students of all species were barracading their dorm rooms, but Liseran brushed off every single offer of help. She needed to find Zach and Peter before that damn Feral caught up with them. 

Liseran turned a corner, and quickly dashed up a flight of stairs, stopping when she reached the predators dormitory. A badger she knew by the name of Darius Fell tried to stop her, and ask what was happening but she just yelled "Loose Feral, Guard your doors!" and left. She rammed into a door she knew belonged to her dear friend Zachariah, startling the poor fox out of his studying. He looked at Liseran like she was mad, and took an even bigger double take when he spotted the bedraggled deer next to her. 

"No time! Feral loose! In the Building!" She began barracading the door with loose furniture, and Zachariah helped, though questioning all the while.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 18, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> _Shit. _Liseran dragged him, and ran down the hall. "There's a Feral Loose! I repeat: A feral is Loose on campus!" She didn't care if she was going to pay with her hide after this, she just had to run. Her new companion seemed to be keeping up a little well, now all that was left was to find Zachariah. As she ran and yelled the alarm, the building gradually descended into chaos. Students of all species were barracading their dorm rooms, but Liseran brushed off every single offer of help. She needed to find Zach and Peter before that damn Feral caught up with them.
> 
> Liseran turned a corner, and quickly dashed up a flight of stairs, stopping when she reached the predators dormitory. A badger she knew by the name of Darius Fell tried to stop her, and ask what was happening but she just yelled "Loose Feral, Guard your doors!" and left. She rammed into a door she knew belonged to her dear friend Zachariah, startling the poor fox out of his studying. He looked at Liseran like she was mad, and took an even bigger double take when he spotted the bedraggled deer next to her.
> 
> "No time! Feral loose! In the Building!" She began barracading the door with loose furniture, and Zachariah helped, though questioning all the while.


It's been some time since this cat stepped foot indoors. He was after all domestic once. He quickened his pace, doors we're shut at every side, but he'd already eyed his quarry. But as he was closing in another door closed in front of him.
He paces himself right out side clawing the door every so often.

@TacomaTheDeer @Liseran Thistle @Zenkiki


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2018)

Zachariah places a desk against the door, his eyes wide with concern. "Liseran, what the hell is goin' on?" He asked. 

"Uh...I went outside. Stayed too long though, and I found this guy by the forest-"

"Why in God's name were you by the forest?" He asked, incredulously. 

She thought about saying "For apples" but that would make her look even more stupid than she was before. "It doesn't matter. After we barricade this door, we need to get Peter, and the get the fuck outta here. Don't know what's chasing us, but it doesn't care who it kills, and I'd rather not be on the end of some claws."

Zachariah scoffed, and headed for his bed, pulling a trunk out. He popped it open, only to reveal a single silver knife. "If we _do _end up on the other end of someone's claws, it'll be because _your _furbrained hide decided to go apple picking in a place you know you shouldn't. Again!"


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 18, 2018)

Pogo said:


> It's been some time since this cat stepped foot indoors. He was after all domestic once. He quickened his pace, doors we're shut at every side, but he'd already eyed his quarry. But as he was closing in another door closed in front of him.
> He paces himself right out side clawing the door every so often.
> 
> @TacomaTheDeer @Liseran Thistle @Zenkiki


The deer sat down quietly in the corner. The room grew silent, except for the bickering roommates and the occasional scratching on the door. The slamming doors from down the hallway rattled the old dorm.
_Pound
Pound
Pound_
What was the occasional scratching turned into desperate pounding. He gave a cold, scared stare


----------



## Pogo (Nov 18, 2018)

The cat waited and clawed and hissed at the door for hours. For a starving predator, it would be a waste of time to wait outside a barracaded door. Why wouldnt this creature, this supposed cat go hunt game else where. The infection had spread thru its viens and was too much for its small body to handle. He was no longer thinking. All it knew was there is fresh flesh right in front of him. Even if it is locked behind closed doors.

@Liseran Thistle @TacomaTheDeer


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2018)

Liseran went over to the window, and quickly opened it. Zachariah prepared the knife, sharpening it every so often. Liseran looked down at her new companion who seemed to be having a mental breakdown over a Feral outside the doors. She sighed, and grabbed him by the arm yanking him up. 

"Come on, we're going outside. Zach, whatever that thing is, kill it quick. I'm going to go hide this dude, then go and look for Peter." She announced. 

"Don't bother." Zach said. "If there's a Feral loose, he should be coming to it any minute now. Though, just in case, take this." Zach handed her the knife. 

"You...need this. Zach, are you feelin' well today? You couldn't beat me in an arm wrestling contest, and now you're gearing up to fight...some wierd Feral?" She all but scoffed, harshly. 

"I've got my trump card, remember?" He said, all mysterious like. Liseran just nodded. 

"Right. That. Dead men come in handy, don't they?" She said, and then with that, she dragged her new companion out of the window, and they fell in a heap of bushes, seemingly unhurt.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 18, 2018)

Pogo said:


> The cat waited and clawed and hissed at the door for hours. For a starving predator, it would be a waste of time to wait outside a barracaded door. Why wouldnt this creature, this supposed cat go hunt game else where. The infection had spread thru its viens and was too much for its small body to handle. He was no longer thinking. All it knew was there is fresh flesh right in front of him. Even if it is locked behind closed doors.
> 
> @Liseran Thistle @TacomaTheDeer





Liseran Thistle said:


> Liseran went over to the window, and quickly opened it. Zachariah prepared the knife, sharpening it every so often. Liseran looked down at her new companion who seemed to be having a mental breakdown over a Feral outside the doors. She sighed, and grabbed him by the arm yanking him up.
> 
> "Come on, we're going outside. Zach, whatever that thing is, kill it quick. I'm going to go hide this dude, then go and look for Peter." She announced.
> 
> ...


He was starting to have flashbacks, This felt like the sort of thing you’d see in the movies.
He snapped out of it once he felt a yank pulling him up. He was about to ask about what they could do, when the door started to crack.

He froze up, but was lucky to have someone drag him to safety, even if it was out a window
@Pogo @Liseran Thistle


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2018)

Zachariah stood firmly in the room, showing no hint of fear at all. He took his glasses off, and placed them softly on the bed bhind him. He faced the Feral before him.


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 18, 2018)

I still stood standing. Not because I wanted to, but because fear of walking.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 18, 2018)

The school budget afforded some solid yet flimsy doors. (The cats claws were red with its own blood)
With the constant scratching and body pressure, the cat managed to create an opening just large enough for it to enter. The students baracade had desks and chairs but the gap between them was spacious. It Didnt take long for panic set in and the cat clawed, bit, and maimed a great many of them.

@TacomaTheDeer @Liseran Thistle


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 18, 2018)

Liseran could hear the Feral attacking Zach, but she didn't worry about it. He'd put himself back together once this was all over. She picked her companion up by the arm, and ran out of the bushes, heading for the north side of the building. She could see Beasts running out of the front doors in a hurry. She could hear pandemonium from the hallways as she neared the front entrance. However, somewhere further along, she could hear the reassuring sound of a shot gun in the distance.

_Pete's found one of 'em. _


----------



## Pogo (Nov 19, 2018)

With the door barred the student had no where to run. The cat and student clashed. Tables we're turned, damage was dealt. The fight however was very brief. The student was able to grab hold of the cat chucked it out the open window. But gripped between the cats teeth was a chunk of the students flesh, blood still dripping. Appetizing yet unsated the tiny beast hungered for more.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 19, 2018)

zyther watched as the bobcat bolted away and the croc mutate in front of him he had no time to fight his once ally so he ran "little mouse (@TR273) you better be here i dont have time to find you at the moment"


----------



## TR273 (Nov 19, 2018)

The Mouse tensed as something big came crashing through the bushes, he was about to grab @Ravofox and try to pull him into hiding when he heard @zyther kaldrok  calling out to him.  He sighed with relief and answered as loud as he dared.

“I’m over here, I’ve found a friend.”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 19, 2018)

"Yeah, It's nice to meet you, now RUN!" She pulled her new friend further along until they reached the school's entrance. Peter's shotgun could be hard in the distance.

"Come on out, ya damn Feral!" She could hear his shouts loud and clear. The rabbit was very eager to go hunting today it seemed. _He must be in a bad mood, _she thought.

"Peter! There on the predators floor!" Liseran alerted the rabbit. Peter was a short, dingy gray rabbit in a shirt, and overalls. He held in his paws a shotgun still smoking by the barrel.

"The predators dorm? Is Zach still up there?" He asked.

"Yeah, but-"

"Dammit Liseran!" he cursed, and bounced away. _Well that solves that problem. 
_
"Pete'll take care of the ferals in the building, but we need to find a place to hide you now..." She thought for a moment.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 19, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Yeah, It's nice to meet you, now RUN!" She pulled her new friend further along until they reached the school's entrance. Peter's shotgun could be hard in the distance.
> 
> "Come on out, ya damn Feral!" She could hear his shouts loud and clear. The rabbit was very eager to hunting today it seemed. _He must be in a bad mood, _she thought.
> 
> ...


“Yeah, Thanks for saving me twice, I tend to get spooked easily” The buck said nervously, with a nervous smile. “But where should I hide?”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 19, 2018)

Liseran sighed. "I know a place, but you ain't gonna like it. It's...in the woods. But!" She said, before he cold object. "I...know a route that Ferals wouldn't dare touch. Only problem is we'd have to deal with...the Deadmen, and Deadmen mean dead beasts..." She groaned. "This is a hard decision, but fuck it, lets go. To the Bayou!" 

She ushered him back to the forest tree line, and her feet found the path to Fenry's cabin almost on it's own. 
........

Peter stalked the halls of the empty college campus. He himself wasn't really an active student, the only reason he even attended the school was to be near Zachariah. His friend, Zach, who was probably laid out on the floor of his dorm trying to put himself together again. He made it up to the second floor when he spotted the claw marks of one of the Ferals. _It's a cat, fucking hell. _Cats were tricky creatures.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 19, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Liseran sighed. "I know a place, but you ain't gonna like it. It's...in the woods. But!" She said, before he cold object. "I...know a route that Ferals wouldn't dare touch. Only problem is we'd have to deal with...the Deadmen, and Deadmen mean dead beasts..." She groaned. "This is a hard decision, but fuck it, lets go. To the Bayou!"
> 
> She ushered him back to the forest tree line, and her feet found the path to Fenry's cabin almost on it's own.
> ........
> ...


He was quite suprised with her navigational skills, as he moved along with her hastily
“Alright, I’ll go ahead and follow this footpath, thanks again.”
He started walking off cautiously


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 19, 2018)

"Hey! Wait up! Don't just go off on your own like that." Liseran caught up to him. "Listen, I sense that you're a little new here, so while we walk why don't we introduce ourselves? I'm Liseran, Last name Thistle, and I know this whole forest like the back of my hoof." She said. "There are more dangers in here than just simple Ferals like the one that chased you, you know. There are Deadmen, and the Wolves...I don't know, Fenry can explain once you meet him. He knows all about that shit."
....................

Peter walked further up the stairs, until he reached the Predators dormitory. The doors were locked, some of them at least, but one was wide open. _Zach. _Peter raced down the long hallway, and bounded into the room only to see Zachariah putting on some of his fur. He waves at Peter nonchalantly. "Where'd that thing go?" He asked, looking around the room. "I thought it would have torn you to bits, or something." 

"Gosh, it's so nice knowing my two best friends have such faith in me." He said dryly, before nodding his head in the direction of the window. "I threw it out the window, and I think it's still chasing Liseran and that other Deer. Seeing how you're here, I can only guess she bringing him to Fenry." Peter sighed, and relaxed.

"Well then I guess I don't have to do any actual hunting today. If Fenry doesn't get them, the wolves sure will." He said.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 19, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "Hey! Wait up! Don't just go off on your own like that." Liseran caught up to him. "Listen, I sense that you're a little new here, so while we walk why don't we introduce ourselves? I'm Liseran, Last name Thistle, and I know this whole forest like the back of my hoof." She said. "There are more dangers in here than just simple Ferals like the one that chased you, you know. There are Deadmen, and the Wolves...I don't know, Fenry can explain once you meet him. He knows all about that shit."
> ....................
> 
> Peter walked further up the stairs, until he reached the Predators dormitory. The doors were locked, some of them at least, but one was wide open. _Zach. _Peter raced down the long hallway, and bounded into the room only to see Zachariah putting on some of his fur. He waves at Peter nonchalantly. "Where'd that thing go?" He asked, looking around the room. "I thought it would have torn you to bits, or something."
> ...


“Oh, my bad, You are right about me being new here” He laughed. “The name’s Tacoma Whitetail, I was out here for a camping trip with some others.” He kicked a stone down the path as he talked.
“Didn’t know them well, But we happened to be sharing the same site. I’ll take the time later to explain why I was in such a panic, Let’s just get to your friends cabin first.”


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 19, 2018)

The two of them walked onward, Liseran making sure to watch for Wolf prints and what not. Soon they reached Fenry's cabin, and the woods melted away into a swampy bayou. The cabin was haggard looking, almost as if it were ready to fall apart. Smooth stones circled the house, and Liseran stepped over the line, gesturing at her friend to follow. "Come on. It's safe, promise. Feral's can't cross the stones." She explained to Tacoma. _It's the Deadmen I'm more worried about._
.....................

Peter and Zachariah walked out of the dorm room together, other students were slowly coming out to assess the damage. A few wails of anguish could be heard as some were greiving over lost friends. It made Peter sick, and he almost thought about going after that damn Cat Feral, but knew better than to cross the forest line. The Wolves would have his hide the moment he stepped foot in the forest. He glanced at Zachariah, who limped along as they walked down the hall. _The gun wouldn't work anyway, not if I go and get him killed chasing after 'em. _"We should probably head to that nurse mouse before the other students beat us to her." By the way the other students were looking, she would be stacked with work when the lockdown blew over.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 19, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> The two of them walked onward, Liseran making sure to watch for Wolf prints and what not. Soon they reached Fenry's cabin, and the woods melted away into a swampy bayou. The cabin was haggard looking, almost as if it were ready to fall apart. Smooth stones circled the house, and Liseran stepped over the line, gesturing at her friend to follow. "Come on. It's safe, promise. Feral's can't cross the stones." She explained to Tacoma. _It's the Deadmen I'm more worried about._
> .....................
> 
> Peter and Zachariah walked out of the dorm room together, other students were slowly coming out to assess the damage. A few wails of anguish could be heard as some were greiving over lost friends. It made Peter sick, and he almost thought about going after that damn Cat Feral, but knew better than to cross the forest line. The Wolves would have his hide the moment he stepped foot in the forest. He glanced at Zachariah, who limped along as they walked down the hall. _The gun wouldn't work anyway, not if I go and get him killed chasing after 'em. _"We should probably head to that nurse mouse before the other students beat us to her." By the way the other students were looking, she would be stacked with work when the lockdown blew over.


Tacoma walked inside, maneuvering awkwardly to avoid hitting his antlers on the old door frame; He took a seat at the old dining table. Before noticing her friend, he quickly explained
“There’s something you need to know, These aren’t ordinary ferals. Trust me on this. They have supernatural desire.
Yesterday, near the river. I was getting some berries for breakfast, as I observed a group fighting each-other and hunting for something in the ground. I thought it was funny at first, They looked like complete idiots, but a fox heard me. I thought I was safe, It being a fast flowing river, nearly impossible for a regular feral to cross, but to my horror it managed to tread across, with no struggle at all.”
He took a moment to re-adjust in his chair

“It pounced me, It had this glow of desire in its eyes. I managed to kick it back into the river and ran off as a nearby herd of feral deer scampered off. I’m grateful I found you, but I’m concerned for the others, it looks like it’s spreading. The cat back at the university had the same glow. It’s spreading.”
He explained gravely


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 19, 2018)

"It sounds like they've got the Hunger on 'em." Fenry Blackwell's deep baritone announced from the rickety stairyway. He was a big badger, the largest Liseran had ever met, and he came with an even gruffer dispostion than his appearance. He wore tattered overalls, showing his dark ragged fur underneath. The white stripe known to badgers looked almost gray on Fenry. He clomped down the last few stairs, his boots leaving dirty foot prints wherever he tread. "The Hunger...it's been a few summers since I done seen somethin' like that, I'll tell ya." He said. "No Feral's are gonna get ya here though, those damned mutts wouldn't let so much as a foreign fly onto their territory let alone some diseased Feral. What you oughta worry about is Deadmen." He pointed a claw at Tacoma, wanrningly. 

"He's right, man. A Deadman makes a dead Beast. They travel in droves, but you should be able to smell 'em before they sneak up on ya." Liseran said. "They look like humans, but they're rotted, inside and out. They're slow, and they eat anything that breathes. Don't be fooled though, they're pretty fast."

"And to damn strong. One bite from them is enough to make you see stars." Fenry added. "But let's worry less about all that, and more about why you came to see me." He turned to Liseran, who ducked her head sheepishly. 

"Uh...well....I may have let...a Feral cat into the schools dorms on accident..." She said. 

Fenry just sighed, and shook his head at her, probably thinking she was a complete idiot. "It was the fuckin' apples again, wasn't it?"


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 19, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "It sounds like they've got the Hunger on 'em." Fenry Blackwell's deep baritone announced from the rickety stairyway. He was a big badger, the largest Liseran had ever met, and he came with an even gruffer dispostion than his appearance. He wore tattered overalls, showing his dark ragged fur underneath. The white stripe known to badgers looked almost gray on Fenry. He clomped down the last few stairs, his boots leaving dirty foot prints wherever he tread. "The Hunger...it's been a few summers since I done seen somethin' like that, I'll tell ya." He said. "No Feral's are gonna get ya here though, those damned mutts wouldn't let so much as a foreign fly onto their territory let alone some diseased Feral. What you oughta worry about is Deadmen." He pointed a claw at Tacoma, wanrningly.
> 
> "He's right, man. A Deadman makes a dead Beast. They travel in droves, but you should be able to smell 'em before they sneak up on ya." Liseran said. "They look like humans, but they're rotted, inside and out. They're slow, and they eat anything that breathes. Don't be fooled though, they're pretty fast."
> 
> ...


Tacoma snickered. He would’ve added a comment to the current conversation, but remembered how she saved him twice. He decided to not say anything about that.

“It’s getting late, perhaps we can come up with a plan tommorow?” He asked, stretching and yawning


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 19, 2018)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Tacoma snickered. He would’ve added a comment to the current conversation, but remembered how she saved him twice. He decided to not say anything about that.
> 
> “It’s getting late, perhaps we can come up with a plan tommorow?” He asked, stretching and yawning



Fenry scoffed. "You practically raise hell on campus, and then come barging into my house asking for help? How typical of Deer." He said. "You can crash down here, they ain't got no guest room, just that shitty futon in the corner." 

Liseran stretched her arms in the air, and got up. "Welp, you should be safe here, Tacoma. I've gotta head back to the dorms before dark. The Wolves don't like me taking their apples, and The HeadBeast is gonna have my hide when I get back and come clean." She chuckled. "Or rather, until Peter and Zach rat me out." _Some friends they are._

"Don't bother me, I'm going to bed. And when the sun sets, don't go past the stone circle outside, or else your dinner for the Wolves. It's the only thing keeping you safe right about now. Tomorrow we look for that Feral that was chasing you." Fenry said, clomping back up the stairs. A slam of a door could soon be heard a short while later. 

Liseran smiled as she walked out the front door. "See ya, Tacoma! Remember what we said about the Stone circles." And then she left, and headed back to the campus.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 19, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Fenry scoffed. "You practically raise hell on campus, and then come barging into my house asking for help? How typical of Deer." He said. "You can crash down here, they ain't got no guest room, just that shitty futon in the corner."
> 
> Liseran stretched her arms in the air, and got up. "Welp, you should be safe here, Tacoma. I've gotta head back to the dorms before dark. The Wolves don't like me taking their apples, and The HeadBeast is gonna have my hide when I get back and come clean." She chuckled. "Or rather, until Peter and Zach rat me out." _Some friends they are._
> 
> ...


“See you soon, stay safe!” He replies from the front window. He walked through the kitchen to the futon in the corner
“Sheesh, today was wild.” He sighed, flopping onto the futon”
He started to drift asleep, who knew what tommorow had in store


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 19, 2018)

[and that's about it for Liseran, you're stuck with grumpy old Fenry now, lol.]
............

Fenry's room was a small, little village of books and papers. Metal buckets with tiny minnows sat in the corner of the room, and he hooked a few of the tiny fish on his large claws. His bed was bent and curved, the bottom of it almost close to touching the floor with the massive amounts of pillows and blankets he had heeped on top of it. A chilly draft of wind from the open cracked window seeped into the room, further cementing why he even bothered with the blankets. It was dark, not a lantern or even a matchstick in sight. As he ate, he picked up an old leather bound, maroon book and opened it. 

_Mint usually curbs the Hunger, or at least that's what Ma wrote down here. Mint...and Persimmon. _


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 20, 2018)

Ravo was now fully lucid, he realised this mouse was protecting him. But_ why,_ and from_ what_? His neck feeling a lot better, the fox asked his companion "why didn't you just let me die? I could eat you you know, and I helped cause this!" 

@TR273


----------



## TR273 (Nov 20, 2018)

Sensing that all was quite for the moment the Mouse smiled at @Ravofox
“You collapsed in front of me with half your neck hanging off and asked me for help, I couldn’t not help.” He paused “Call it a sense of honour, personal code or whatever.” 

He picked a blade of grass and began to chew it thoughtfully, “As for you causing this, as I understand it this 'Hunger' is a disease, it warps your thinking, the hunger did this, it just used your body". 

A tired grin creased his face, “And as for eating me, well I have no doubt you could, I’m in no condition to escape at the moment but, first that would be a pretty lousy way to repay me for saving your life.  And second @zyther kaldrok is about to come through those bushes and the last time you and he met you attacked him right after @Pogo had mauled him badly so he's likely to be angry with you, now I’ve stopped your bleeding and the food will replenish your blood over time, but right now you won’t even stand up to a stiff breeze. If I’m not here when he arrives he’s going to take one look at you and bite you in half.” 

The Mouse’s injured leg had begun to shake under him so he surrendered to the inevitable and sat down.  "Two last things to consider Zyther has the hunger but he has found a way to control it, he had every chance to attack me earlier and he didn't, with his help there might be a way to beat this thing.  Lastly we have a better chance of staying safe if we work as a team, if we watch each others backs, the hunters are working as a pack and if we keep blundering around the forest individually, they are just going to keep picking us off one by one.”

Having said his piece the Mouse grabbed a dandelion leaf and began to chew it.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 20, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Liseran smiled as she walked out the front door. "See ya, Tacoma! Remember what we said about the Stone circles." And then she left, and headed back to the campus.




Wulf padded through the woods on all fours, in his feral aspect.  There were other wolves in this section of the woods, but The Hunger was on him,, and he ignored their scent makings.  If necessary he would take over their pack like he had others.

He came across the scent trail of two deer, and THAT got his attention.  The female's trail was more recent, so he turned and followed. ...


She was only minutes ahead...

@Liseran Thistle


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 20, 2018)

zyther heard @TR273 he bolted thru the bushes and found the littlemouse sitting next to @Ravofox he stared at the fox feeling the hunger coursingthru his soul "eat him rip his throat out DISEMBOWEL HIM" the voices called out. "if u wish to follow us fox you can but if attempt to harm me or the mouse" he gets right in the foxes face "ill crack open your headcase and eat the slurry that was your brain" he smiles twitching a bit


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 21, 2018)

After clearing his mind the croc glazed upon his reflection on the river only to see an abhorrent creature. Instead of feeling bad the croc embraced his new form and decided to look for the wounded Hyena hopping it would be still alive


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 21, 2018)

The fox was subconciously drooling slightly, but he wiped it away. Yes, mice were tasty, but much less so if you were filled with guilt for killing the creature who saved your life. He listened quitely to every statement @TR273 made , and when he was just about to give him a hug for saving him, @zyther kaldrok suddenly bursted through the bushes, looking quite battered and deranged, startling the fox so much that his hair stood on end. Ravo froze as the hyena squared up to him, and threatened to pop his skull like a mellon if he hurt either him or the mouse. "Gulp! I...I understand. I w...will gladly follow y...you." He held out a paw, to shake the hyena's with. Just then, he notices something scaly moving in the water. "Um...you guys, there's something there." @CrookedCroc


----------



## TR273 (Nov 21, 2018)

Despite his confident statement to @Ravofox of @zyther kaldrok  ‘s fighting condition the Mouse was inwardly horrified when Zyther burst into view, he looked like he had gone ten rounds with death then been thrown into a car crusher for a few seconds.  He shouldn’t have still been breathing in that state never mind moving, fighting and threatening to crush skulls. If this was what the hunger did, the Mouse wasn’t sure if it could be stopped.  Since Zyther didn’t look like he was going to turn Ravofox into fox pizza, the Mouse was about to suggest they head back into the forest to look for the source of a gunshot he had heard earlier since someone with a gun might by a usefully ally. @Ravofox suddenly pointed at the river declaring something was coming, sure enough a huge misshapen mass had surfaced and was gliding towards the bank.  The Mouse sighed
‘A small break, was that too much to ask?’ he thought.
He readied the camera not sure if the flash would work as well against an aquatic hunter but it gave him a feeling of control over the situation. 
@CrookedCroc


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 21, 2018)

zyther spun around seeing the abomination that was @CrookedCroc "both of you behind me now" he said calmer his voice slower and softer. he did not know this lizard it did not seem to mutate reptiles like mammals its eyes were completely black no sign of color the spines on his back sharp and long his claws unusually blunt "you can fight this croc this is not you" zyther knew this was fruitless but he had to save all he could shit @Ravofox seemed to have turned " @TR273 if this goes nuts flash him them both me and the fox will jump on him" whispering hurt his open throat he had no idea how he survived the brutal attack he could feel the air enter the gaping hole that was his neck "good luck to you all"


----------



## TR273 (Nov 21, 2018)

"Ready."


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 21, 2018)

_"Hehehe don't worry Hyena, I'm not gonna eat you or your friends. In fact, I was hoping you'd be still alive" _Said the croc with a big grin 

_"In fact I have a proposition for you. There's a school nearby, and there must be a library there. We might find some clues of what this blessing is and how to control it. And we might even find some fresh meat along the way hehehehe"

"So, what do you say, Want to come with me? Or are you gonna stand on my way..."_


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 21, 2018)

"our goals our not yours but we will not hinder your journey" he looked to the drooling @Ravofox  and @TR273  "we follow him for now"


----------



## TR273 (Nov 21, 2018)

The Mouse eyed @CrookedCroc  with suspicion but nodded, he put the phone back in his pocket but left the camera active, just in case.

'Alright @zyther kaldrok I'm with you.'


----------



## CrookedCroc (Nov 21, 2018)

_"Good! Now let's go to the campus"
"Also, how should I put this. My eyesight is kind of blurry due to the hunger, could you lead the way hyena?" _


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 21, 2018)

"i shall but if even try to backstab me i will pluck out your already blurry eye" he let out a snicker as he let out a shrill noise that he wasnt even sue where it came from


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 21, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Wulf padded through the woods on all fours, in his feral aspect.  There were other wolves in this section of the woods, but The Hunger was on him,, and he ignored their scent makings.  If necessary he would take over their pack like he had others.
> 
> He came across the scent trail of two deer, and THAT got his attention.  The female's trail was more recent, so he turned and followed. ...
> 
> ...





Liseran made sure to keep to the trail, but it still didn't ease her worries when she heard the ominous footprints of someone following her from behind. She knew he was a Feral before she even saw him, yet she did not show a hint of fear, for she knew the trail she walked was a sacred highway.

"You know, killing me here is gonna bring 'em all down on you at once." She announced to the growing dark that surrounded the forest. "I know you think you can just ignore the other Wolves, and you can for now, but the minute you even so much as think of ripping into _me,_ they'll have made _you _dinner." Her ears swiveled to the left, she could hear his paws on the forest floor, though he tried to be quiet. _Next to the pine grove, to my left, behind the bushes. Told ya, I _do _know this place like the back of my hoof. "_This forest ain't like the rest of 'em. There are worse things than you out here, mutt. I'd suggest leaving before we both have to fight our way out of here."

Even as she spoke, the more she stalled, the more she began to smell the faint aroma of rotting flesh. There was always a large, traveling band of Deadmen somewhere upwind, north of the campus grounds, deeper in the forest. It was situated past Fenry's cabin, and every night, when one of them managed to get a little hungry, they would break away and "hunt" for food. The moon was just cresting the top of the forest trees, the northern band of Deadmen would be on them in no less than an hour, and that was if the Wolves didn't stall her and her new "Friend", and it was even less time for her considering she'd have to deal with the Feral hunting her. _Boy, I sure know how to pick the worst days for apple pickin', huh?
.............................
_
Outside of his cabin, Fenry heard the unmistakable, chilly howl of a wolf somewhere deep in the forest. _They're up early, _he thought. The wolves normally patrolled when the moon was high in the sky. They must have found something to alert them. Either it's that Feral that was chasing Tacoma, or Liseran. Or hell, knowing her luck, maybe it was both of them. Fenry chuckled to himself, and set the book he was reading on his cluttered night stand. _It don't matter anyway, Feral or not, the Wolves are gonna tear them both a new one by sun high. _Maybe he oughta go and check to see if Liseran made it to campus... He turned over in bed, pulling the blankets high. Meh, she's probably fine, she always was a sweet talker.

@Wulf Canavar


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 22, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Liseran made sure to keep to the trail, but it still didn't ease her worries when she heard the ominous footprints of someone following her from behind. She knew he was a Feral before she even saw him, yet she did not show a hint of fear, for she knew the trail she walked was a sacred highway.
> 
> "You know, killing me here is gonna bring 'em all down on you at once." She announced to the growing dark that surrounded the forest. "I know you think you can just ignore the other Wolves, and you can for now, but the minute you even so much as think of ripping into _me,_ they'll have made _you _dinner." Her ears swiveled to the left, she could hear his paws on the forest floor, though he tried to be quiet. _Next to the pine grove, to my left, behind the bushes. Told ya, I _do _know this place like the back of my hoof. "_This forest ain't like the rest of 'em. There are worse things than you out here, mutt. I'd suggest leaving before we both have to fight our way out of here."
> 
> ...




The shadows hid the wolf as he slowly stepped closer.  

"What makes you think I want to kill you?"  he said, in a deep voice.  The fading light sent shafts through the trees, and the wolf stepped out from the darkness.  First one paw, then the other, he came into the light.   Head low to the ground, teeth bared, the wolf came forward.  Step by step, slow, methodical, the predator approached his prey.   Soon he'd be in range for a leap.   To keep her there he talked more.

On all fours, the wolf looked up at her, meeting her eyes with a steely gaze.

"Those wolves are MY wolves, or will be soon enough," he said with a growl, "And let the dead bury the dead.

Step by slow, deliberate step he came closer to her.....

@Liseran Thistle


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 22, 2018)

Liseran still stood where she was, there was a lot she was willing to do, but showing some random dog even the slightest bit of fear at his claws was not on the agenda. Instead, she turned to face him, scoffing at his attempt to pounce on her. She could see his dark fur mingling with the shadows of the bushes. A low howl broke through the air, and Liseran cursed underneath her breath. _Dammit, I'm outta time now. 
_
Across from her, where the stench of Deadmen wafted through the air, the ground trembled with the resounding paw step as Umbra came onto the scene. The Wolf was a mass of darkness, Liseran couldn't quite make out his complete form against the incasing forest trees. He was huge, as tall as the lowest branch on a pine tree, and stretched wide across his maw was a terrifying white smile. His teeth gleamed white in the dark, and his very presence made the forest chillingly cold. Liseran breathed a shaky breath, trying to keep her cool just a little, and almost lost her resolve when she saw her breath fan out before her. Umbra had brought winter with him. C_old air means a hot temper. He's angry with us. _Umbra's form mingled and cackled with whisps of shadow, almost like you could pass your hand through him. His eyes, an unsettling shade of red, locked onto the creeping Feral hunting Liseran.

"Ah, I see you have made a friend, Deer." He stalked forward, taking a step onto the path, right next to Liseran. "Enlighten me. What's you're name, Feral?" He asked him.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 22, 2018)

as the party moved through the forest they happened upon the village he and @TR273 were going to head to blood so much blood. the humans stood no chance against the power of the hunger. gore and limbs were strewn about "by god not even they could hold them off" as he said this something bolted out of a house it was feral looking more than even zyther its fingers long and pointed its eyes bloodshot sunken lips were chewed off. it was dragging something it was small crying "ITS A CHILD" zyther gasped his bottom jaw unhinging at the site "DADDY PLEASE " THE CHILD SCREAMED


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 22, 2018)

Ravo had to stand on his pawpads to see past @zyther kaldrok, and his eyes widened. That poor little kid! He had to do something.
"Give him to me, thickhead!" the fox yelled as he snatched the child from the hyena. "You're scaring him!" 
Ravo smilled sweetly and tickled him on the nose.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 23, 2018)

"how the hell" did zyther just see a lobotimzed post hunger fox swipe that child from that thing in a flash? he had no time to think about this as the once human's body started to dhake with so much primal anger "I T-TEAR TO SHREDS AND R R R IP OUT INNARDS" ITS SHAKYVOICE SAID


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 23, 2018)

The foul scent of deranged feline filled the area, sharp claws long almost like his forearm cut the earth as he was slowly sneaking forward, blood red eyes, grew in size... there was something wromg with him. Something unnatural... even his growl did not sounded like anything thatclives... was he even a bobcat anymore... he knew only one thing... blood... dear blood

His eyes searched for prey... he smelled something... recognisable scent...

(Im sorry for such a delay, I hope I did not messed anything up)


----------



## TR273 (Nov 23, 2018)

The Mouse climbed up onto @zyther kaldrok 's head as the small group moved off towards the school, from here he could help keep a look out for danger and he could keep his distance from @CrookedCroc . Since only one of the group was in any state to swim they crossed the river using an old stone bridge and entered the village.  A scene of utter devastation greeted them, the village may have been picturesque once but now, doors were smashed in, windows broken, a flickering light in the distance indicated at least one building was on fire and everywhere were the bodies.  They lay like obscene confetti in the streets, either where they had fallen or where they had been tossed by creatures of unnatural strength, they all had identical expressions of fear and horror etched on their faces, or those lucky enough to retain their faces did.  Suddenly @zyther kaldrok stopped, in the sea of dead someone, something was moving, a horrible deformed man-beast crawled out of one of the shattered homes, dragging a screaming child with it. The child screamed for it's Daddy but for all anyone knew the thing dragging it was its Daddy.  Without any warning @Ravofox leaped into action, he pounced on the beast, tore the child from its grasp and returned to the pack.  The man-beast slowly turned, growling at the intruders.  Quickly the mouse whispered to Zyther:

“If I distract it do you think you and CrookedCroc can kill it?”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 23, 2018)

"i dont think it can see to be honest" he gestured to its sunken eyes white dead looking "i maybe we can sneak by it"


----------



## TR273 (Nov 23, 2018)

The Mouse nodded, He had been thinking of it as a mercy killing but if they could slip by without any disturbances so much the better, after all who knew what was still hiding out in the dark.  The child seemed to be calming down now it was away from the man-beast, which was peering blindly around @zyther kaldrok  looked to be right it was blind, suddenly all the fur on the back of his neck stood up. The thing about being prey was you developed a sort of early warning radar for danger, it didn’t always work but it would sometimes just send a signal that something wasn't right.  The Mouse looked around sharply, he couldn’t see anything but something was there.

“Something’s coming.” He warned the group. “And I don’t think it’s friendly."
@zyther kaldrok @Ravofox @CrookedCroc and @HistoricalyIncorrect (I think)


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 23, 2018)

Good... perfect... the mouse stared at the scented decoy not realising the bobcat was already approaching from the side as @TR273 was busy with searching for a fake predator... as he was close enough he roared loudly... with demonic tone to it and pounced on the mouse pinning him to the ground. Long claws pierced through his forearms right into the ground as the sharp and long fang sank deep in his throat... as the @zyther kaldrok ... as the @Ravofox as the rodent will have his throat ripped out now, after violent  arching his back he ripped the massive amount of meat out, covering entire area in blood... he loved this metallic smell

After he was done he leaped back on all fours... ready to strike again


----------



## TR273 (Nov 23, 2018)

It was quiet now, as the Mouse ran the last few seconds through his mind.  It had been the twig snapping from the wrong direction first, then before he could turn he had been smashed from @zyther kaldrok  ‘s back and pinned down by a massive paw, fortunately before he could become properly terrified the massive Bobcat reached down and tore a chunk of skin from his neck.  The Bobcat moved out of his sight as he lay on the ground unable to move, he was aware of the blood flowing from the wound but in a very disinterested way. He just lay there not really aware of anything any more, not even his own body, he just looked up at the night sky, watching the stars moving in their stately dance, and for a moment a flash of light split the heavens as a shooting star passed overhead.

“I hope the others will be alright.” He thought.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 23, 2018)

"your s fucking *COUGH* IDIOT" zyther having most of his body torn to pieces stood back up shakily "did you not see the hulking man thing here?" zyther smiled @HistoricalyIncorrect as the gaunt human rushed at the bobcat Picking it up and biting into its soft belly "CAT CAAAAAAAAAAAAT" the once human being moaned in a mixer of pleasure and pain. zyther could see @TR273 "hes infected" he thought but there was no time he picked him up by the tail and ran


----------



## Pogo (Nov 23, 2018)

The feline had been making rounds. Helping spread the hunger thoughout this once picturesque village. Rending flesh, and causing people to flee in fear or hide themselves behind closed doors. A town like this was very similiar to the felines own home. The one he fled from not so very long ago. A tragedy would be a fitting discription for this blood soaked village. Not even the residents are immune to the hunger as they spread it amongst themselves.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 24, 2018)

(i still wanna participate, so Imma just jump on ahead to Fenry's perspective until Wulf replies, lol)
.....................

Fenry tossed and turned in his bed, but no matter what it seemed he couldn't quite sleep. He sighed, and got up from his cluttered mess of a bed, knocking scattered books and buckets as he went. He trudged quietly down the stair, making sure not to startle @TacomaTheDeer as he slept on the old futon. _At least someone's taking my advice, _he thought. Liseran was always poking her head to this and that, and judging from the chilling air that surrounded the cabin he guessed Umbra was more than justa  little upset with them. The only window in the tiny downstairs living room shined brightly with the moonlight leaving a sliver of silver on the floor boards. Fenry swuinted hard as he looked at it, and quickly averted his eyes. He needed to get some fresh air, and decided to go late night fishing. Of course, that would mean leaving the circle, and at this time of night his scent was sure to drag some hungry Deadmen his way. _We'll cross that bridge when we get to it, I guess. _He walked utside, leaving Tacoma alone, hoping the poor deer minded his words about staying inside the stone circle while he was gone, and headed for the edge of the Bayou.

Blackwell Bayou looked eerie in the moonlight. The dark, murky water looked black and reflected nothing in the night. The water bank was lined with persimmon flowers that grow on along it, and the tiny white petals fluttered down until they hid in the tall yellow reeds. His usual fishing pole was left leaning against a tree, and he grabbed it, slumped to the ground, and fell into a monotonous routine of throwing out the bait, and reeling every so often. The smell of sweet persimmon and fish mixed together in a digusting, yet familiar scent.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 24, 2018)

(Long post warning!)
Tacoma was starting to feel uncomfortable, and vey cold. He started to toss and turn on the futon to find a comfortable position, until...
_
Thunk._ He had rolled off the futon. The sudden impact had startled him from his asleep state. He got up to stretch a little and tend to the slight pain from his fall, when he was interrupted by the sudden chill. If only he hadn’t of had to run from the campsite, it would’ve been handy to have something to stay warm with. Shivering, he got up. He trotted throughout the house in his quest for a blanket or two. He was quite unaware of the obvious blanket stuck in his antlers.

He continued his search, looking here and there. He poked his head around in an old closet. As he backed away, he bumped into the wall parallel to the closet, and out of no-where... a blanket fell into his arms.
“Oh! What a pleasant suprise, I’ll use this one.”
As he carefully sat back down on the futon, he noticed an old radio. “This could help me fall back asleep a bit faster.” He whispered, reaching for the machine. “I’m sure the old man won’t mind, I’ll keep it quiet.”

He turned it on, it was on one of those old crime dramas. Satisfied, he laid down onto the old furniture and listened along to the prerecorded show.
_“But detective Sam, What makes you think I was the one who did such a thing?”

“ Your  handbag was left at the pub. No one else was there beside the victim, and the murderer”

Dramatic trumpets sounded

“But, It was sto-_
The over dramatic, but intriguing radio show was abruptly interrupted by sudden silence. Tacoma reached to turn it off, but right before he did, an emergency tone sounded. An old transatlantic voice began to read a script
_“The emergency committee of  Cambridge has issued a lockdown warning. Due to exceptional circumstances, we advise all residents in the area to stay indoors, and avoid contact with any other persons, I repeat stay indoors and do no-
Fzzzzzzzzssssshhhhhhh_
As abruptly as it began, it stopped. With a very chilling static.
“ @Liseran Thistle better have made it to the school” he said. The chill in the air was accompanied with a feeling of uneasyment. He went ahead and turned the lamp on, and waited. With only the sound of silence to accompany him.
(Sorry for such a long post :u I did warn you though, so don’t complain!)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 25, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Liseran still stood where she was, there was a lot she was willing to do, but showing some random dog even the slightest bit of fear at his claws was not on the agenda. Instead, she turned to face him, scoffing at his attempt to pounce on her. She could see his dark fur mingling with the shadows of the bushes. A low howl broke through the air, and Liseran cursed underneath her breath. _Dammit, I'm outta time now.
> _
> Across from her, where the stench of Deadmen wafted through the air, the ground trembled with the resounding paw step as Umbra came onto the scene. The Wolf was a mass of darkness, Liseran couldn't quite make out his complete form against the incasing forest trees. He was huge, as tall as the lowest branch on a pine tree, and stretched wide across his maw was a terrifying white smile. His teeth gleamed white in the dark, and his very presence made the forest chillingly cold. Liseran breathed a shaky breath, trying to keep her cool just a little, and almost lost her resolve when she saw her breath fan out before her. Umbra had brought winter with him. C_old air means a hot temper. He's angry with us. _Umbra's form mingled and cackled with whisps of shadow, almost like you could pass your hand through him. His eyes, an unsettling shade of red, locked onto the creeping Feral hunting Liseran.
> 
> "Ah, I see you have made a friend, Deer." He stalked forward, taking a step onto the path, right next to Liseran. "Enlighten me. What's you're name, Feral?" He asked him.





So, his efforts to spook @Liseran Thistle into running hadn't played out, and she stayed still.   The best part was the chase and she wasn't providing that, but he would still enjoy spreading The Hunger or devouring her even if she didn't run.   Wulf took another step forward.

She was brave, this one.

Then Umbra arrived.

The cold air made frost form on the tips of Wulf's fur and ears.   He growled a dominant growl and postured, standing tall with his ears and tail up in the classic alpha posture.  He knew it would have no effect on the supernatural wolf he was now facing, but it was his nature, and so he did it anyway.

"So you'd be Umbra" Wulf said with scorn.   "I have heard of you.    Explain why you are protecting this delectable morsel of a deer!   She IS prey after all." Wulf was angry at the giant wolf for breaking order of things.   Wulf was not afraid of Umbra, even with the amazing amount of power he'd shown just by his arrival.   Wulf himself was not powerless.   But it didn't make sense to antagonize the leader of another pack for no reason.  He would try reason before fighting.

"Join me and hunt her and her people."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 25, 2018)

Umbra let loose a deep, baritone laugh. His anger only grew with the wolf's insolence. Frost soon covered the grass where his paws stood. "You are far from home, little one. Your life is but a summer afternoon compared to mine." He said. He turned to Liseran, "I will overlook this intrusion only once, Thistle. You have paid your due by bringing me something to play with. Leave, and remember the path you walk." 

Liseran nodded, and walked slowly down the path, almost as if nothing had happened. Umbra didn't bother to see if she had made it out of the forest. His sickening smile only grew as he studied the wolf. "My my, it's amazing what something as simple as Hunger can do to a wolf. I remember when I was as young as you, little one. I too was swayed by simple powers like Hunger. But it will not last, and you certainly will not spread it to my wolves, that is for sure." His tail flicked back and forward in agitation, and it was then that one could see that despite his easy going tone of voice, Umbra was livid. His eyes bored velvet spears through the wolf. "My home has enough to deal with when it comes to those filthy corpses traipsing about. I don't have time to deal with young pups looking for a quick fix. Leave, or I will use your fur as a marker for my borders. I'm only going to ask once, pup. Choose what you say wisely."

Umbra sat silently, waiting for an answer, smiling devilishly at the wolf with patient, bloodied eyes. 
..................................

Liseran made it to the edge of the forest, and the minute she crossed over, off of the path that Umbra had set, she ran for the campus. She practically ripped the hinges of the rusty iron gate off, shut it closed tight behind her, and leaped down the hallway making it to her dorm safely. Her breathing became rapid, and suddenly waves upon waves of fear came crashing into her. She trembled, trying to calm herself. _Umbra only let me go because that mutts a fucking idiot. _ She pulled the blankets high over her head, the chill of Umbra's anger had reached all the way to the dorm rooms it seemed. She shivered, more out of fear than actual cold. 
.................................

Fenry's breath wafted through the air in a white cloud. He cursed under his breath, and began to stand up when he realized the scent of rot was getting stronger. He walked back to the cabin, the chill only growing with each step. The door to the small cabin was slightly open, so he was able to hear the radio chortle before he entered. Tacoma sat by the radio, fiddling with it to make it work properly. The hoarde must be close by, and sure enough as soon as he thought that, the smell grew unexplicably terrible. Fenry closed the doors with a grunt. 

"Stay away from the windows. They're finally coming." He told Tacoma, just as the first Deadman crested around the stone circle. 
..............
@TacomaTheDeer @Wulf Canavar


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 27, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra let loose a deep, baritone laugh. His anger only grew with the wolf's insolence. Frost soon covered the grass where his paws stood. "You are far from home, little one. Your life is but a summer afternoon compared to mine." He said. He turned to Liseran, "I will overlook this intrusion only once, Thistle. You have paid your due by bringing me something to play with. Leave, and remember the path you walk."
> 
> Liseran nodded, and walked slowly down the path, almost as if nothing had happened. Umbra didn't bother to see if she had made it out of the forest. His sickening smile only grew as he studied the wolf. "My my, it's amazing what something as simple as Hunger can do to a wolf. I remember when I was as young as you, little one. I too was swayed by simple powers like Hunger. But it will not last, and you certainly will not spread it to my wolves, that is for sure." His tail flicked back and forward in agitation, and it was then that one could see that despite his easy going tone of voice, Umbra was livid. His eyes bored velvet spears through the wolf. "My home has enough to deal with when it comes to those filthy corpses traipsing about. I don't have time to deal with young pups looking for a quick fix. Leave, or I will use your fur as a marker for my borders. I'm only going to ask once, pup. Choose what you say wisely."
> 
> ...




Wulf's eyes began to burn.  They smoldered the color of red coals in a firebox, and smoke rose from them.  His body began to stretch and grow, forcing him to replace his footing several times.  He each time he took a step forward, his stance was much wider as his shoulders grew.  Finally he let out a deep growl, and he was at his full size, almost seven feet long, a wolf the size of a tiger.  He was truly his namesake, which meant Wolf Monster.

A new voice spoke from his mouth, but it was not his voice.  This was the voice from a tomb.

"I am no pup to be sent off with an idle threat.  Before there was peace I was there.  Before there was war, I was there.  Whenever there is violence or destruction, I am there.  I am The Hunger, and I exist to spread and to eat.  This Monster Wolf is only a vessel.  You are dealing with ME Umbra.  Take note, for my power is equal to your own, and I am older.  Out of respect for you and your pack, I will give you another chance.   Why do you protect that prey you called Thistle rather than devouring her yourself?"


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 27, 2018)

The buck’s ears flicked over to the low voice
“Oh! I thought you were already here! Where did yo-
“Not the time Tacoma, just stay away from the windows” he interrupted.
“O-ok”
He said, as he backed into the center of the room
@Liseran Thistle


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Nov 27, 2018)

Umbra stood silently for a second, before bursting into terrifying laughs. "Oh how entertaining the youth of this millenia is!" He said. "You are curious, yes? The pup wants to know why I let the little deer go on her way, yes? ha! Ha ha, so cute, so adorable. I change my mind, pup! I will explain it all! Or rather..." His voice grew quiet, and from the shadows of the trees slinked shambling corpses. "I will show you." All of them were human, and on any other day a predator wouldn't be scared  of a mere human. But these were Deadmen, and they were hungry. One of the corpses, a young woman by the look of her dress and decaying hair, ran up to Umbra and clawed at him. The wolf merely smiled even wider, reveling in the pain that she brought him, though slight. He batted her away with a paw, not even flick of his wrist and she went hurtling through the woods like a fly.

"These are Deadmen." He said simply. "And they eat anything, and everything. Including wolves." Another one seemed to slink toward Wulf, slowly. "Come on then, Pup. Lets have fun tonight. What was all that you said about how these wolves would be your own, soon enough? I wanna see you try." He then advanced towards Wulf, a hoarde of Deadmen right behind him, all eyes set on ripping whoever's fur they could get their hands on first.
....................................

The Deadmen seemed to follow a set path, Fenry noted. He could see that they wouldn't approach the stone circle at all. He had only ever seen the Deadmen act this way once, and that was a long time ago, when he was a small Badger. He walked closer to the windows, even going so far as to stick his head out the door, and sniffed. _Persimmon. _They must be following Umbra somewhere. An unsettling thought came over him, suddenly. _Umbra doesn't care who he hurts right about now, if the Persimmon is anything to go by..._ "Shit." He cursed. "We gotta get to the school."

Umbra was gonna have fun tonight, and whenever he had fun with anyone, destruction was left in his wake. He wouldn't care about borders or highways, or even his own pack. Fenry ran back to Tacoma, and dragged the deer out the door. "Don't worry about the Deadmen, just walk to the school as fast as you can!"


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Nov 27, 2018)

Tacoma was taking a moment to reflect on what was happening, when he got dragged out the door.
The buck hastily followed the old badger down the foot path they had set out on.
He was about to ask what was going on, when he spotted a group of deadman to his side
“Maybe we should, run?”
He was starting to get a bit panicked, and sped up his pace


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 28, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Umbra stood silently for a second, before bursting into terrifying laughs. "Oh how entertaining the youth of this millenia is!" He said. "You are curious, yes? The pup wants to know why I let the little deer go on her way, yes? ha! Ha ha, so cute, so adorable. I change my mind, pup! I will explain it all! Or rather..." His voice grew quiet, and from the shadows of the trees slinked shambling corpses. "I will show you." All of them were human, and on any other day a predator wouldn't be scared  of a mere human. But these were Deadmen, and they were hungry. One of the corpses, a young woman by the look of her dress and decaying hair, ran up to Umbra and clawed at him. The wolf merely smiled even wider, reveling in the pain that she brought him, though slight. He batted her away with a paw, not even flick of his wrist and she went hurtling through the woods like a fly.
> 
> "These are Deadmen." He said simply. "And they eat anything, and everything. Including wolves." Another one seemed to slink toward Wulf, slowly. "Come on then, Pup. Lets have fun tonight. What was all that you said about how these wolves would be your own, soon enough? I wanna see you try." He then advanced towards Wulf, a hoarde of Deadmen right behind him, all eyes set on ripping whoever's fur they could get their hands on first.
> ....................................
> ...




Now was the time for it.  The whole pack was needed.  Monster Wolf howled to the sky, and the moon seemed to hear and react.   It had been hidden behind clouds, but chose just that moment to emerge.   It hadn't been a full moon night, but it was now, and the moonlight ray shone down between the tree limbs and shone on Wulf as if answering his call.

In the distance there were answering howls.   Many, many answering howls.
Wulf grinned his toothy, feral smile, and leapt forward, snapping at Umbra, but withdrawing before the wolf or the Deadmen could reach him.  He did it again and again, and each time, his massive opponent was slowed another step, and finally the Deadmen were all around him, grabbing, clawing biting.

The howls of Wulf's pack were closing in.   A few more minutes of delays....

He continued snapping and retreating, delaying.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 28, 2018)

zyther attempted to follow @Ravofox with @TR273 dangling "come on come on where are you fox" he just kept sprinting till he heard the howl. he dropped the mouse his eye rolling back into his head. "he calls the master calls YOU are one of the pack" the voices railed into his head nevern ending his nose twitched and a thick smile grew over his face "find the fox mouse good luck" he bolted into the forest and started to cackle. it is time


----------



## TR273 (Nov 28, 2018)

The Mouse was feeling very strange, some of that could simply be shock but most of it was something growing at the back of his mind.  It had been there ever since his fight with @Pogo, a sort of need to feed but now after the Bobcat’s attack it was much stronger.  He had been dangling from @zyther kaldrok  ‘s jaw when an unholy howl had split the night, for a split second he could see himself attacking Zyther but before he could do anything his inner core of honour clamped down on the desire, then his head exploded with pain again and he was dropped to the ground.  He looked on as Zyther’s body twisted in response to the cry his only eye becoming a milky white orb

‘Find the fox, good luck.’ He shouted and he disappeared into the night.  For a moment the Mouse simply stared after him as an eerie silence descended on the forest.  ‘Time to move’ He thought as he pulled himself up, then he noticed something, he arm was longer than he remembered and as he looked closer his nails had grown into razor sharp claws.  A movement caught his attention, a feral rabbit hopped out of the long grass, for a moment the Mouse could see himself charging it down, punching his new powerful arms through it’s chest and ripping it heart out before he fed on…

This was it, this was the Hunger, He realised, Zyther has said it could be fought so the Mouse was going to fight.  With a deep breath he focused on Zyther’s last words ‘Find the Fox’.  With no other plan the he turned and headed back to the village, he was alone but small so he should be able to remain hidden, He would find @Ravofox and @CrookedCroc too if he could.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 28, 2018)

"the time was now" he thought "i fought it off but now its to late" he hoped that even after this he could be the same but that was a fleeting hope. his back arched and his spine started to pop out as he ran. the pain was immense but the pleasure was stronger the skin on his face broke and peeled off his old body shedding as his new one formed a giant beast of a once honorable hyena he seemed more like a warg now. "i-IM COMING BOSS HERE I COME HERE I COME"the steps he took now caused quakes in the ground he is now one with the hunger 
@Wulf Canavar @Liseran Thistle


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2018)

There are few who remained uncontaminated in the village. Those who did not flee soon became aware of the hunger. To those still holding on to there sanity Questions we're raised. Where did this hunger come from? How could this happen? This couldnt be an isolated incident.
The cat had helped turn this once peaceful village upside down.
With fur tinged red with blood we find him secluded, gorging himself with what appears to be someones severed arm.
"This had to be some sort of nightmare" its tearing up.
"How long has it been? Weeks... days... Why can't I stop..."


----------



## Seph (Nov 29, 2018)

Seph was walking aimlessly through the forest, it helped him think. As he walked to the nearby village to find something to eat he smelled blood. Seph was used to the smell but not like this. As he walked he wondered what he would find when he arrived.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 2, 2018)

@Wulf Canavar

(Honestly, this whole thing is kind of the Highlight of Umbra's night. Getting into fights is like the best thing ever for him, so thank you for giving him a wonderful time, it's been awhile since he's had a dance partner!) 

Umbra smiled, though that was nothing new. He was glad to be delayed by Wulf, he admired the Pup more than anything for his ambition. The Deadmen clawed at him, but he didn't mind their bites or their clawing hands. Pain was a welcome feeling, it was one of the only things he _could _feel. Wulfs teeth came ever closer to him, and Umbra fell back. He weaved this way and that way through the forest, not minding where he was stepping. He and Wulf shared a dance together, though the other attendants seemed intent on ripping them apart, that just made it all the more fun for Umbra. The moon was out now, and Umbra's anger had ebbed away slowly so the chilly frost that covered the forest floor retreated. In it's stead, white Persimmon flowers sprouted wherever he stepped. It looked beautiful to him, and he giggled practically swirling to avoid his attacks, his paws moved to the sounds of growls and moans of pain. Heavy pawsteps could be heard over the Deadmen's voices, and Umbra laughed with glee. "You've brought guests! Well then, let us move this party somewhere a bit more spacious!" He broke through the trees, not even bothering to hold his usual solid form. He melted with the shadows, and let Wulfs pack follow him, the chase excited him. To make sure they followed him truly, he would stop every so often to nip at a paw here and there behind him, just to egg them on. Persimmon bloomed in his wake, and soon the forest was dangerously close to being over taken by the flowers. Their scent filled the air, and Umbra felt lightheaded, like he was flying on clouds. He was so happy at that moment, with a million wolves on his heels, Deadmen chasing him like he was dinner, and an agressive Alpha he's never heard of willing to tear him apart. Needless to say, it was a great friday night.
...............................

Fenry reached the border of the trees, and balked when he saw the wild Persimmon growing. _Goddammit Umbra, you couldn't have picked another day for a date night? _He hurried Tacoma along, unshering him into the back door of the school which was now being guarded by a sleepy looking owl. Fenry didn't stop to talk, just walked him up to Peter and Zach's room. He knocked, loudly, and Peter answered the door. He glared up at Fenry, rubbing a blurry eye. Fenry just pushed his way through. "You still got that thing I gave ya years ago, rabbit?" He asked, looking around. Zach sat up in bed shaking his head at the scene before him. Fenry dug through their closet  looking for something. 

"Yeah I still got it. It's underneath the nightstand." Peter answered, pulling on his overalls. "What do ya need it for, Umbra should've taken care of that mutt by now, right?" Then he sniffed the air, as a strange scent hit him. "Shit. Is that Persimmon?" 

"I smell it too. We gotta rouse the whole damn campus now!" Zach got out of the bed he shared with Peter, and pulled on his shirt and trousers. "Persimmon means death. Ice means anger. If there's one thing you can say about him, it's that Umbra is always clear about his intentions, the grinnin' bastard." Fenry finally found what he was looking for and pulled out a large trunk. He turned to @TacomaTheDeer. 

"Go and fetch Liseran, she knows how to use this thing better 'an I do." He told him, setting the big black trunk on the bed. Peter and Zach went down the hall rousing Beasts from their dorms, but many of them were already up as the scent of Persimmon had become just that strong.


----------



## Seph (Dec 2, 2018)

As Seph drew closer to the village the smell of blood became mixed with the smell of disease.
"I'll pass on that." He said to himself as he turned to walk into the forest. "Forest can be dangerous, but not to me." He said again. As he walked further in he smelled another scent. "Flowers?" He asked himself. He also sensed something else, a presence in the forest that gave him chills. Seph had never had chills before."What's happening here?" He said as he kept walking.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 3, 2018)

zyther was no longer what he once was. he barreled through trees causing them to collapse his once tattered broken body had peeled away to show a new being. his eye had somehow regrown but was now a singular color green that shined with malicous intent. his teeth jagged and shaped in a sinister smile which was equally terrifying and alluring. he called out to @Wulf Canavar somehow seemingly telepathically thru thew shared hunger 'im coming boss be the blood of this ancient will flow like a waterfall" as he spoke to his master many of his brothers and sisters corralled behind him like a wave of teeth claws and hate.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 3, 2018)

*still scared, but tried stalking a yeen.*


----------



## Seph (Dec 3, 2018)

Seph started walking faster as he heard running in the distance. He turned to where he heard it and watched while starting to run. 
"What's going on here?" He said as he kept running. Then he felt cold iron on his face and saw that he had run into an iron gate. He looked up and saw some kind of school. "A school out here?" He wondered as he tried to open the gate, it was locked. Seph ripped the door off it's hinges and went inside.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 3, 2018)

he and his packmates bulldozed all in ther path. trees splintered other animals mincemeat and bloody stains then they saw a building seemingly "a school why would a school be?" he had gained a sense of clarity then his goal was still to help @Wulf Canavar but he could smell someone uninfected. he ordered his wave of wolves to bypass the building while he searched. "lets see who in here shall we?" 
@Seph


----------



## Seph (Dec 3, 2018)

Seph heard foot steps coming from the forest, many foot steps. He smelled disease and heard a voice. He could barely smell them over the smell of flowers but what he did smell gave him a feeling he almost never felt, Fear. He ran towards the school and busted through the door. He tried to get as far inside as he could. Eventually he cam across a room that had voices inside. He ran up to the room and knocked on the door. He heard the voices stop but no one opened the door. 
"I don't have time for this!" He said as he kicked the door open. 
@Liseran Thistle


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 3, 2018)

_*I'm scared*_


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 3, 2018)

Liseran nearly jumped. "Jesus christ! What the hell do ya' think you're doing?" She sniffed the air. "Goddammit, I don't have time to be explaining shit to newbies like you, all you need to know is we have to get on outta here, and fast!" Peter stood next to her, his shot gun trained on the stranger. 

"What the hell kinda Beast are you anyway?" The bunny cocked his head confused. Zacharaiah shook his head, and shrugged. 

"He looks like...a Dog? I think? Ugh, who cares, we have to get to the crystals." Zach walked up to the...Dog? Giant Rat Beast? "Everyone has evacuated to the basement, and since you waltzed in on possibly the worst situation ever, that's where you're headed." 

"Wait, Zach you're not going with 'im are ya?" Peter asked, pulling on the fox's shirt sleeve. "That's-"

"It doesn't matter Pete, someone has to show him the way, or else he's as good as dead. I'll be fine." He started to drag the strange Beast with him down the hall toward the basement. Peter cursed, and he and Liseran hurried onward to Fenry. 
....................

Fenry held the black trunk open on the bed, and glittering crystals gleamed up back at him. He breathed a deep, throaty sigh of relief when Liseran and Peter appeared in the doorway. 

Liseran wasted no time in grabbing crystals, seemingly at random. She set them down on the floor of the dorm room, two bright green next to each other, touching at pointed tips, three blue ones pointed eastward, and finally one bright maroon one standing straight on a shaved end. She crossed her arms, and began to mutter under her breath an age old incantation. The spots on her lilac fur began to glow slightly, until they faded back to their dull, pastel sallow color. 

"There. That should buy us sometime, at least. The signal has been sent." Liseran declared.
............................

As Umbra danced around a clearing, a pack of wolves circling him with ravid hunger and angry glares, he beamed at each of them, even curtesying a bit in is shadow form to taunt them more. Then, without warning a sudden unwelcome sharp pain struck him, right between the eyes. Words flooded his mind, and he knew that Liseran must have spoken them. He shook his head, and the happy feeling of being chased eased away. _Hm...I suppose I am getting...a bit too excited about this. _Umbra looked around the clearing, one Beast managed to claw him a bit, and Umbra looked down as he tore into his dark pelt. The pain didn't bring him joy anymore, in fact he couldn't feel it at all. _How boring...they're not even that rabbid looking. He calls this a pack? _The wolves had advanced on him, but Umbra just sat there as they clawed and bit him, and sure there was a bit of his black blood seeping into the ground, but he wasn't worried anymore. He thought about calling it a night, and sicking his pack on them, but that would be a waste, and the sun was almost up, and look...now that Liseran had sent out that beacon, he was much more aware of his senses. the only Beast that still interested him was Wulf, and he seemed far too busy spreading his stupid Hunger. "Welp." He flicked a few of the pack off, and just...walked straight up to Wulf, not caring that the Beast was trying to kill him. His claws would rake across his pelt, but then Wulf would sprint back a few steps. Umbra sighed. 

"Alright look here. You're pack is boring me. I mean they can try to rip me to shreds if they want, but it ain't happening tonight." Umbra's accent had slipped as he grew more and more tired of the Beasts around him. "This hunger thing seems to be a...big deal to you, but I honestly don't care anymore. The only reason I left you alive this long-" He paused as Wulf bit him again, "Is because you interest me. I have never heard of a...@Wulf Canavar, but you have certainly heard of me. I will strike you a deal then, pup." And then for once, Umbra's wide, impossible grin had vanished leaving only a large frown. "If you fight me, one on one, no Pack to call on, if you manage to just topple me over _once _you can have this forest, and all the Beasts will be under your control." He walked closer, a small almost kind smile appearing on his face. "I see great promise in you, but since you'll probably snap out of this stupid Hunger craze anyway, I want to make things fun for a bit. If you beat me, then you get the forest, and I can finally leave this place." His smile grew bigger, as he laughed. "I could explore the world again, like I used to, no other mutts or damned Badgers to hold me back...I could make it past the tree line if I wanted, and rip his mangy, Feral throat out." His voice was gleeful, and filled with imperceptible rage all at the same time. "So...have we got a deal? We fight, you win, and get immeasurable power for like...well...there are two things standing in your way...but thats not my problem. I don't care about those two at all. You can deal with them, if you win that is." 

_You know, it kinda sounds like you're going to _let _him win. _Umbra thought.


----------



## Seph (Dec 3, 2018)

Seph had never been called a newbie before, or a rat beast but the people in this room seemed to know about what was happening in the forest. Seph wondered what kind of basement would hold back a pack of diseased ferals but he did know that there was something big happening here. Seph lived for this kind of excitement. He let the fox guide him for now, but Seph knew that when the time came, he wasn't going in that basement.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 4, 2018)

zyther found the gate broken down along with the front door. he knew something was here with his new booming voice he called out "good evening evening to all who call this refuge" he was curious to see what would respond
@Liseran Thistle @Seph


----------



## Seph (Dec 4, 2018)

Seph heard the voice of what he assumed was the leader of the pack. He looked out a window and saw a hyena outside. This was no normal hyena though, it was a big as a car and looked absolutely insane.
"Doubt a basement will hold that thing back, or a shotgun." He said to himself. He left the fox and started towards the door. This thing was big, but Seph was bigger. He walked outside to face the thing not worrying about whatever disease it had. "I've had many disease in my day, none had any effect." he said to himself trying to give himself confidence. Seph had fought many foes but none as feral as this. "New day, new challenge." He said loudly as he came face to face with the thing.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 4, 2018)

*stalks some dog-* H-hello... what are you doing..


----------



## Seph (Dec 4, 2018)

Seph was prepared to face the thing when he heard a quiet voice speak to him. He looked around until he saw a cat. It was a small cat, but most things were small to Seph.
"Oh hello there! I'm just getting ready to end this creature. You should get out of the way if you don't want to get involved." He said to the cat.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 4, 2018)

_"....Okay.."_


----------



## Seph (Dec 4, 2018)

"Stay safe my friend, this will be over soon enough."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 5, 2018)

"oh well hello there" zyther eyed up the being infront of him "if you think my goal was to harm or kill you" he snickered "you'd be wrong" zyther watched as the remaining stragglers of his pack go to assist wulf "i would reccomend you leave sooner rather than later" he gestured towards to village "theres a mouse,fox and crocodile attempting to escape they shouldnt have gotten far on foot maybe you'll be able to meet up with them." this brief sense of clarity was not long he could already feel the hunger scratching at his soul.
@Seph @TR273 @Ravofox @CrookedCroc


----------



## Seph (Dec 5, 2018)

"What are they trying to escape from?" Seph asked as slowly walked towards the beast.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 5, 2018)

zyther twitched convulsed slightly keeping the hunger at bay. "the hunger its inside things here its a virus or curse or somewhere in between" zyther looked at @Seph straight in the eyes seemingly into his soul "dont let it infect you dont let any of the infected bite or scratch or even drool on you or you'll end up like this" he stared down at his paw now a massive roided out monster of a limb.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 5, 2018)

"W-what hunger..."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 5, 2018)

zyther's annoyance flared a bit "DID YOU NOT HEAR WHAT I JUST SAID" (@whyt31 ) its was fuming now the voices in his head screamed at him "TEAR THE DOG TO RIBBONS AND VORE THE TINY CAT WHOLE" they said. his face was a mixture of agony and lust the feral thing inside him wanted to be let out and it was getting harder and harder for him to keep it in check


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 5, 2018)

"I'm sorry. I am just scared."


----------



## Seph (Dec 5, 2018)

Seph saw the hyena's face and knew that if they didn't leave it would attack soon. 
"@whyt31 I think it's time we go." Seph said. As he prepared to defend the small cat if he had to.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 5, 2018)

The Mouse moved carefully back towards the village, he could feel the hunger at the back of his mind but he focused on finding the others.  Apart from the physical changes all the hunger seemed to be doing was heightening his senses, there was a new smell on the air, some sort of plant but he couldn’t identify it.  He re-entered the shattered village, with the hunger flowing through his veins the carnage wasn’t so bad;
‘Why not pull a piece of fresh meat off one of the corpses?’ a voice whispered in his mind ‘Tasty, fresh flesh.” He ignored it and climbed up the side of one of the houses, using his new powerful arms and claws to help him.  From the roof he looked for @Ravofox and @CrookedCroc   he couldn’t see them he also kept a wary eye out for the insane @HistoricalyIncorrect  he couldn’t see him but he could see @Pogo gorging himself on the dead, for a moment he considered going on the attack, he could probably take one of the cat’s eyes but again he had a job to do so he suppressed the desire.  Suddenly he became aware of something approaching the village, he didn’t know what it was but it was fast and very big… 
@Seph


----------



## Seph (Dec 5, 2018)

Seph had taken the hyena's advice and went back the way he came, towards the village. As he got closer he saw another mutated feral chewing on an arm.
"Disgusting." He said as he approached the village. There was a mouse, a mutated one but not as feral as the rest. Seph decided to approach the mouse as even if it was feral,a mouse is no threat to him. "Hello there!" Seph shouted as he approached.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 5, 2018)

"Ah."


----------



## Skylar2505 (Dec 5, 2018)

For some reason, when Seph looked around, he saw a Wolf fur with goat horns sitting on the couch where he wasn't there before...


----------



## TR273 (Dec 5, 2018)

The Mouse whipped around with unnatural speed at the sound of the voice his claws fully extended:
“Who’s there?” He demanded then he looked down from his perch and saw a bear (Massive dog?) looking up at him, behind the newcomer was a tiny cat.
@Seph @whyt31


----------



## Skylar2505 (Dec 5, 2018)

_Hears fight outside so takes out sword and checks out what's happening_ "Who's there?!"


----------



## Seph (Dec 5, 2018)

Seph saw the horned wolf and was trying to think of how he didn't see him until he heard the mouse ask who he is.
"My name is Seph,  and some mangy hyena said that I should find you"


----------



## Skylar2505 (Dec 5, 2018)

"Hmm? A dog? Don't think I've met you before. Name's Skylar" the mysterious wolf said.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 5, 2018)

"I'm still shy.... hehehe......"


----------



## Skylar2505 (Dec 5, 2018)

"Awww..... Its a little kitty! Can I keep you?" Skylar said but after he did he was hit by a mysterious force "Ok, that was a dumb idea..."


----------



## Seph (Dec 5, 2018)

Seph turned to the wolf having forgotten that he was there.
"I'm Seph, nice to meet you. You don't seem to be a feral."


----------



## TR273 (Dec 5, 2018)

The Mouse was mildly annoyed to hear of @zyther kaldrok  being described as a ‘Mangy Hyena’ but was pleased to hear he was still alive and apparently still had most of his marbles.

“Well you’ve found me, @Seph.” He replied, then he looked across at the horned wolf that seemed to have appeared out of thin air. “I’m TR273, don’t ask, but most people call me Toby.”  For a moment he thought he had heard something but then it passed.

“I must warn you, I have been infected by a disease, the same one which caused all this carnage.” The pointed to the gutted village. “I’m trying to fight it but I don’t know how long I’ll be able to and I don’t want to infect anybody, but I need to find two friends, have you seen a crocodile and a very badly injured fox with a small child?”
@Ravofox @CrookedCroc @Skylar2505


----------



## Seph (Dec 5, 2018)

"I haven't seen either but they might still be in the area" Seph replied. "I should mention, the mangy hyena seems to be your friend. I wouldn't go near him he seems to have gone completely feral."


----------



## TR273 (Dec 5, 2018)

The Mouse nodded sadly, he had no idea what had kept Zyther going and while he hoped Seth was wrong about him going feral if he had then the Mouse hoped that his friend would soon be at peace.  “Another warning there is a completely insane Bobcat around here, he seems consumed by bloodlust, do NOT let anyone infected bite you, that’s how the Hunger transfers itself.”


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 5, 2018)

Meanwhile in a ditch, Ravo laid with the human child curled up in his arms. Jadedly, he oppened his eyes, and looked around, bewildered. "Wha? What happened?!" Then, he felt something yank at his tail. "OWCH! What the heck are you playing a..." he turned around to see the giggling child pulling and hugging his tail. The fox's expression softened, and he patted the boy on the head. "Geez, I can't look after you alone. Where did @TR273, @zyther kaldrok and @CrookedCroc get to?"


----------



## TR273 (Dec 5, 2018)

Suddenly one of the burning buildings collapsed sending a gout of flame high into the air and illuminating the scene below in a hellish light.  In that flash the Mouse caught sight of @Ravofox huddled in a ditch and the child was still with him.  For the first time in a few hours the Mouse smiled:
“Over there.” He pointed, then scrambled down the side of the house and shot across the ground towards Ravofox.
@Seph @Why31 @Skylar2505


----------



## Seph (Dec 5, 2018)

Seph saw the mouse run after something and decided to follow. He saw a fox in a ditch with a small child. Seph was surprised to see the fox protecting the child. This surprised Seph as he hadn't seen much kindness between humans and furs. 
"I'll protect them from whatever beasts are in this village." Seph decided, seeing that both the mouse and fox were injured and didn't look in fighting condition.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 6, 2018)

The loud crackling sound could be heard in the area... The mutated bobcat was making his way forward... The smell of burned building and fear were driving him forward. Making his way on all fours the beast was bigger than ever. Ridiculously long claws were digging long cuts in the ground as he was proceeding... Shivering and trembling as if all the devil had possessed him and tried to rip their way out of him... Eyes were black and teary, the fangs were trying to catch the air. He wanted more blood... he wanted to kill...

Bobcat approached the ditch... he was ready to pounce and mutilate everyone but something stopped him... the moment he saw the child, his fur spiked in fear... eyes were wide open in a pure terror as the loud terrified hiss escaped his mouth... something was wrong, he made his way back on all fours... He threw himself on the ground and... tried to rip his own throat out?!
He looked like he was fighting something inside him... or someone... someone that wanted to escape... Throwing himself across the ground in utter chaos and panic, his own blood from broken arteries covering an entire area as he growled in fear and panic... his eyes quickly snapped to his old orange color as the unnatural whisper could be heard. The bone-chilling "Kill... me..." could be heard as the beast tried to hold something inside it down... or someone...

Feline still possessed an extreme threat to anyone that would approach him... but someone tried to hold him down...


----------



## Seph (Dec 6, 2018)

Seph was still making his way to the ditch when he saw something in the corner of his eye. It was a bobcat, a big mutated feral one but Seph could still tell. It looked worse than the Hyena and seemed like it was about to attack. Seph prepared to intercept the bobcat but it stopped and started clawing it's own throat out. 
"So this is what the hunger does." Seph said to himself. The bobcat seemed like it was trying to fight the disease. Seph approached carefully and tried to grab him but he started flailing around and almost scratched Seph.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 6, 2018)

Ashe blood and other unpleasant smells filled the air. Store fronts will have barred doors but broken windows. Gates and other barriers have been torn down. There was no refuge on roof tops, few who carried the hunger could even scale walls.

Though the cat is infected with hunger, It did not make him a good hunter. With living prey willing to fight back; the Feline looked far worse with every confrontation. His flesh was torn his bones exposed and the darn thing just looked hideous.
"Damn this disease." Seems the cat would rather sustain himself on the corpses left behind by the other infected. Agitated, feasting on already dead corpses did little to dampen his desire to scratch and rend living flesh.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 6, 2018)

"..."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 6, 2018)

with @Seph and @whyt31 gone he let his bloodlust flow immediatley following the pack attempting to assist @Wulf Canavar nothing will stop his onslaught nothing


----------



## Skylar2505 (Dec 6, 2018)

Seph said:


> Seph turned to the wolf having forgotten that he was there.
> "I'm Seph, nice to meet you. You don't seem to be a feral."


O-Ho-Ho... I am FAR from feral.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 6, 2018)

_"F-feral....? Uh......"_


----------



## Skylar2505 (Dec 6, 2018)

"I think its when you can't control your own body.. Like* SOMEONE* does." Skylar said looking to the right.


----------



## Seph (Dec 6, 2018)

"I use feral to describe wild animals. They don't talk, they don't wear clothes, and they live in forests. Back in my day I used to get sent on feral hunts. A pack keeps attacking a village and I go to clear them out. Usually only a few people have gone missing, I've never seen destruction like this." Seph said.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 6, 2018)

..."Oh.."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 7, 2018)

(I'm gonna post some more!)

Zach sighed, and dragged his body over to the rest of the survivors in  the basement. The weird dog Beast that called himself Seph had ditched him somehow. _How the hell did he mangae to slip away, I can't even smell him anymore. _Zach wondered to himself. He shook his head, and decided to check on Tacoma, who seemed to be doing fine among the other Beasts in the college bunker.

"I think some other Feral got in the building. Don't know who, but he's gone now. Probably out doing...Feral things I guess. Sit tight, me and Pete'll take care of everything up there. Just stay away from the pretty looking flowers." He said. "You eat one, you'll be foaming at the mouth, and we'll all have yet another problem on our hands."
.................

"So Zach's in the bunker, and we're in here..." Peter tapped his foot, thinking. "I think we oughta go around the building and check things out. Secure our perimiters, and what not."

Fenry shook his head. "No. That's the most Harebrained thing you've ever said. Literally." The old Badger grunted. "I say we stay inside, that signal should help tide things over. Umbra and that mutt will have calmed down by sun high."

"Peter is right." Liseran said. "The signal stops Umbra, but other Feral's won't feel it. Tacoma told me something about...Hunger? That there's some disease that Feral's get and it makes them...bloodthirsty." Fenry nodded.

"Even a mouse could catch it. I remember the Hunger when it first struck the Bayou. Many summers ago, long before Umbra even staked claim to Blackwell Bayou, many of the Beasts went stark raving mad. They were tearing any innocent creature they could find to shreds. Every one, from the Biggest Beast, to the Smallest Critter had a hankering for meat." He looked Liseran and Peter in the eye, with a devilish grin. "Ya ever see a Deer munch on a hide of fur? Or a rabbit chewing on someone else's ears?"

Liseran shuddered, Peter just cocked his shot gun. "Sick or not, I'm shootin' the first Feral I see right between the eyes."

"So..." Liseran gulped, now thoroughly disturbed. "Outside it is then?"


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 7, 2018)

"What... I'd stay inside.."


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 7, 2018)

(Finaly back in action, was busy! Lol)
Tacoma was in the middle of learning a new card game with some of the beasts, when he overheard liseseran’s conversation. His ears flicked up in the direction of the sound.
“Hold up.”
Tacoma said, approaching Liseran  and peter.
“I’ll go too, She’s saved me several times within the past week, I owe to at least keep company” 
He said without thinking. “Safety in the herd after all” he added.
@Liseran Thistle


----------



## Skylar2505 (Dec 7, 2018)

"I lived with monsters" Skylar replied


----------



## Skylar2505 (Dec 7, 2018)

Suddenly, Skylar randomly started hurting and he grabbed his head and Growled


----------



## Skylar2505 (Dec 7, 2018)

"Get... Out of.. MY HEAD... C-Cha.." Skylar blacked out


----------



## Seph (Dec 7, 2018)

Seph was staring at the bobcat who was rolling the ground when he started to think. Can this be cured? Can I be infected? As Seph was thinking he heard the horned wolf say something and then fall to the ground. He turned around and walked over to him. 
"What's happened to him." He said to himself as he got on one knee and checked the wolf's pulse.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 7, 2018)

Liseran thought it over in her head. Finally Peter came up to her, and put a paw on her shoulder.

"Let 'im come. He can show me which one's to shoot." Peter smirked. Zachariah shook his head.

"What happened to shootin' the first one's you see right between the eyes?" he asked. Liseran and Peter had made their way down to the bunker before heading out it seemed. Zach resigned himself to staying where he was with the other Beasts. "I know I can't die, but that doesn't mean I should leave these folks behind. You take him with you. Pete's right, he would know a few of 'em."

Liseran nodded, and her, Tacoma, and Peter headed out to meet Fenry by the old broken back gate.
..........................

Fenry stood by the black, rusted gate his claws raking impatiently across them. He sniffed the air, and an odd smell hit him. _Wait...is that...a human? _Humans weren't known to live around Blackwell, and the school was readily opposed to being exposed to Human society. Now that Umbra had calmed himself, and the cold wasn't distracting the rest of his senses, Fenry could finally smell the tide of fresh blood coming from past the schools moor. Not in the forest, but in the opposite direction. He was so used to smelling blood, and rotted flesh from the deadmen up stream of the bayou that he hadn't smelled it.

_How many damn Ferals are there tonight? _He wondered. He looked back at the empty corridor, not seeing Liseran or Peter, and decided he'd have time to scope out what that new smell. Now, under the slight hint of Persimmon and blood, he smelled something rather distinct. And a lot closer too. He walked around the corner of the school, and spotted a figure hunched over, yelling something he didn't quite understand. "Who the hell is back here!?" Fenry shouted out. He walked closer to the figure and saw that it was a...human? Some kind of Beast? Whoever they were, they smelled weird. Fenry had never smelled anything like them before. Their scent reminded him distantly of the small mining community hidden in Blackwell that Peter and Zach used to live in.

@Skylar2505


----------



## Seph (Dec 7, 2018)

Seph stood up and looked around him. 
"They need medical attention, all of them." Seph said to himself. "That school, they must have a clinic." Seph concluded. Seph started running towards the school as fast as he could. It was a matter of minutes before he arrived. Seph walked through the front door and towards the basement where he was supposed to be. 
"Basement? That's no basement." Seph said to himself as he grabbed the door and tried to open it. He pulled as hard as he could but it wouldn't budge. Maybe someone is still around." He said to himself as he began searching the building.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 7, 2018)

"..."


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 7, 2018)

The buck felt a  bit nervous, but the thought of being in a bigger group, and with weapons made him feel generally safe.
“So, where are we going to look?” Tacoma asked as the trio made their way down the schoolyard. He fiddled through his pocket to find a small flashlight he had received from in the basement. He noticed liseran still a bit nervous, and he tried his best to give a reassuring smile, but it more came out like an concerned stare.
@Liseran Thistle


----------



## Seph (Dec 7, 2018)

Seph heard walking outside and looked to see the people from before. He walked downstairs and walked outside.
"Hello!" He shouted. "Do you know of any doctors nearby?" He asked staying far enough away that the shotgun wouldn't harm him.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 7, 2018)

(gonna introduce a new character zythers text will be black while daz's will be red)
daz still confused from what had happened awoke to be under the rubble of what used to be his house "h-hello anyone" the last thing hed remembered was his neighbor being attacked by a feral ...squirrel? how the hell did it just rip her throat out like that he thought before pushed him over.
(daz is a doberman btw)


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 7, 2018)

Peter looked up at the weapon Tacoma brandished. "That'll do just fine against the Ferals. Yer gonna point us to the one that was chasin' you earlier. And I'm gonna pump him full of lead."

Liseran nodded, skittish. "He's right. There was something chasin' ya earlier right, Tacoma? You got any idea where we might find a large gathering of Ferals?" She silently remembered all of the defensive spells and tricks her mama taught her, but it gave little comfort. _Gotta be quick with them spells, _she thought.

Peter squinted at the entrance to the school. "Isn't that that big dog Beast that Zach brought down to the bunker?" He asked pointing at Seph. "What the hell is he doing out here? And why is he yellin', he'll attract every damn Feral from here to the City!" Pter shook his head, and walked over. He dragged Seph with him. "If you're gonna be hollerin like that you might as well make yourself useful, and help us take down some Ferals." 

Liseran just waved, too confused about Seph's apperance to actually be scared. "It's a pleasure to meet you uh...what was yer name again?" She asked. "I'm Liseran, the bunny with the shot gun is Peter, and this here is Tacoma. We're all going Feral huntin', so keep it quiet will ya?"


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 7, 2018)

"What..?" said the cat being confused-


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 7, 2018)

Tacoma held a flashlight in one hoof, and the gun in the other. It’s been awhile since he’s brandished a gun, but luckily still recalls the lesssons on shooting cans back in Boy Scouts.
“The radio broadcast mentioned the warning was in effect for Cambridge, which if I recall correctly, it should be that way. I had passed by on my trip to the campsite” He motioned with his head over in the direction. You could see an amber firey glow in that direction, and the air began to smell like smoke the closer they got to the quaint town.
@Liseran Thistle


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 7, 2018)

daz tryed to pull himself out but all he did was strain himself more all he could think to do was scream "HELP"


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 7, 2018)

_"....w-what was that..?" the cat noticed yelling-_


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 7, 2018)

Peter sniffed the air. "Yep. That's the spot. But...it smells like humans for some reason. Ya think there was a village nearby, or something? And those Ferals just ripped 'em apart with their weird Hunger thing?" "

Liseran just nodded. "Lets head on over, before we lose 'em."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 7, 2018)

"ANYONE PLEASE"


----------



## Seph (Dec 7, 2018)

"Yes the village it's been destroyed and there's some people there that need help." Seph said. "Oh yeah and I'm Seph." he said to the one who had stared at him in confusion. Seph didn't know why people stared, maybe because of his size.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 7, 2018)

Tacoma lead the group along the old road leading to the village. An ambulance whizzed past, but without any of the emergency lights or sirens. _That’s strange... They always have the sirens on, and wasn’t the place on lockdown? _That’s when he noticed a medical station and blockade had been set up in the road entering the town. The town was still a way off, but stopping here to get information may be a good idea.
“You two come with me, I’m sure medical workers wouldn’t be hostile towar—

An emergency worker had ran up to them exclaiming “Are you guys okay?”

Slightly startled, but relieved Tacoma replied “We’re alright, what’s going on?” Tacoma asked. Noticing a bear and husky loading a human patient into a makeshift hospital van

“I’m not too sure, from what a couple survivors have said, Cambridge is almost like a war-zone right now. I called my team to come help any survivors that managed to make it out.” The raccoon replied. “Let’s go get you three some water.” 

The trio opened a small plastic case of water, and sat down for a moment.
@Liseran Thistle


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 7, 2018)

Liseran drank hers slowly, but Peter outright refused. 

"Come on. The Ferals are upahead, anyone could smell the blood from just standing here. Lise, keep that water on ya."

Liseran nodded. "I was just thinking the same thing. We need to do something about that fire, first so..." Liseran poured the water on the ground, and traced odd symbols with her hooves in the puddle that formed. She muttered a strange incantation under her breath, then crossed her arms just like she did with those crystals, and her lilac fur began to glow again. After a second it stopped, then she opened her eyes. "The signal has been sent. Hopefully it'll answer us." 

Sure enough, Blackwell heard her loud and clear, and the forest answered her signal by giving a resounding crack of thunder across the sky. Rain began to pour down, drenching the trio. The fire was dimming, Liseran could see more plumes of smoke rising into the air, and orange tint that licked the side of the trees vanished. Liseran turned to Tacoma. "Don't ask questions about that just yet, we have to hurry to the Ferals. Now that their's smoke, we can weed them out. Pete?" 

Peter raised his shot gun with no hesitation, and shot three quick rounds into the air. The bullets streamed out in an odd array of color, one blue, one green, and one a bright, bloody red. He laughed, gleefully. "Man I love doing that! Scares the hell outta of 'em everytime!" He ran forward, past the security checks, and jumped the barricade shotgun in head. Liseran ran after him, and hoped Tacoma and seph could keep up.


----------



## Seph (Dec 7, 2018)

Seph had seen things before, many strange things, but magic? It wasn't hard for him to believe but just surprising. Seph had his doubts about how effective the others would be in combat but magic changes things. "Where did you learn to do that @Liseran Thistle " Seph asked.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 7, 2018)

The buck had dropped his bottle in astonishment of what just happened. He wanted to ask questions, but now wouldn’t be the time.
He took off with the two, leaving the rescue station workers in confusion. 
He then noticed some sort of dog going along with them. 
“This a friend of yours Zach?” Tacoma asked as the continued closer to town. 
@Seph @Liseran Thistle


----------



## Seph (Dec 7, 2018)

Seph stood where he was for a moment thinking about the magic until he saw that the other 3 had left. Seph started running to keep up. He wondered how the people he left at the village were doing. He wondered if they had been found by the medical crews. Then he remembered the voice he heard calling for help. 
"Are they still alright?" He asked himself.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 7, 2018)

"My name's Peter, Zach's the fox with the ugly muuzzle I love." Said Peter as he made his way to the village. "Lets get going now, no time to explain magic and shit, just move."

Liseran shrugged. "Yeah, let's just keep going until we make it to the village. Then Tacoma can tell us who the Ferals are, and which ones are...Hungry." She said.


----------



## Seph (Dec 7, 2018)

Then a thought crossed Seph's mind. What if they hurt the ones I left here. Seph wondered if he could actually stop them from doing it. A shotgun was nothing, Seph had been shot by one before. What he worried about was the extent of the magic and if any of the others had it. "I hope it doesn't come to that." Seph whispered to himself.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 7, 2018)

“Oh, my bad” Tacoma chuckled. “The village enterance should be just around the... corner...”
The scene of devastation had just flew straight into his eyes. There was all sorts of debris spread throughout the road, and bloody paw prints all over the place.
“They’ve got to be here” He said gravely


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 7, 2018)

The village was a wreck, that much Liseran could see. But the smell betrayed a darker presence, as the terrible scent of death and disease mingled with one another. Peter sneezed, agitated. "Lets look around first. For survivors, hey Seph!" Peter turned to him. "You know any Beasts in this Village? Sometimes Beasts and Humans like livin together but lord knows why. If you or Tacoma left someone here, it'd be mighty helpful speakin' about it now."

Liseran walked further into the village. "We aren't alone. There are definitely Beasts and Critters here. A cat...a mouse...and I think even some kind of..." _Dog. There's a Dog trapped underneath debris here. Go to him, his name is Dra.... _Liseran began to walk in the direction of a pile of rubble which looked suspiciously like an old house, and could barely make out the scent of a Dog, she couldn't sniff out the breed, stuck underneath it all. "Hello! Is anyone down there?" She called out. She left Peter, Tacoma, and Seph to sort out the rest of the village, and kept one deer ear trained for the sound of snarls. _Can't let your guard down, Lise. Ferals could be on ya any minute now...
_
@zyther kaldrok


----------



## Seph (Dec 7, 2018)

"I did leave some people here. A mouse, cat, and a wolf are the ones you wouldn't assume as feral. But there is also a fox here that shouldn't be killed and... a bobcat that has the disease but seemed to be fighting it. You might have some trouble with him but unless he attacks he shouldn't be harmed." Seph replied.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 7, 2018)

Peter nodded, taking in the list of different species in the small village. "Alright. I got ya." He looked around. "Maybe we should try to find that mouse first, since he's just a Critter."


----------



## Seph (Dec 7, 2018)

"Last time I was here he was with the fox as well, I don't know where they are now but they couldn't have gone far, especially with all these ferals around." Seph said as he barely caught some movement in the corner of his eye.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 7, 2018)

daz could hear footsteps  he wasnt sure if it was his rescuers or his killers but at this point he did not care "HELP MY LEGS ARE STUCK" his vision came back to him now his once humble house now lay on top of him. bodies laid astray both anthros,humans and ferals seemingly like a war had just ended the smell of rotting flesh and horrid disease penetrated his canine "oh good god what happened" he said trying to hold back vomit
@Seph and @Liseran Thistle


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 7, 2018)

Tacoma was watching liseran look through the rubble. “Hey, catch this!” He said, tossing the small flashlight. “I’ll keep guard with peter while you look in there”


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 7, 2018)

"Ahh.... what to do now......"


----------



## Seph (Dec 7, 2018)

Seph heard the voice again. "It's the same one as before." He said as he tried to focus his hearing to where it came from. After of bit of searching he finally heard breathing coming from a wrecked house. Seph ran to the house and started lifting rubble trying to find who was under.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 7, 2018)

Liseran held the flash light while Seph dug the poor Dog out of the rubble. Once she could see his arm, she grabbed ahold of it, and tugged. She ended pulling him all the way out. _That's him....the one who was trapped..._The forest had told her where he was, thank god she had this connection with Blackwell like no Beast else. She dusted the poor Dog off.

"Can you speak?" She asked him.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 7, 2018)

daz was stunned but consious "how long has it been i cant remember" his head was throbbing. looking around  he saw more of the carnage that was dealt to his once quaint home. "the police station" he tryed to stand but his legs were to hurt to hold his weight "the police station might have survivors or at the very least it could be a safehouse for abit" daz pointed down a blood covered road.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 8, 2018)

Liseran looked over at the ramshackle remains of the police building that he pointed at, and hissed. "That looks just about ready to fall over." She said. "Still, we better still check it out..." She beckoned Seph to follow her, and laid the Dog beast on his back, away from the rubble. "Stay there, we'll go check this police station out, and then meet back here." 
.............................

Peter scanned the area with Tacoma at his heels. He wondered where all the Ferals in this village had gone, until he spotted movement in a bush close by. He went over to investigate, and found he a cat. One who seemed completely unaware of the situation they were in. "Uh...Hello? What the hell are ya doing out here?" He asked. 

@whyt31


----------



## Seph (Dec 8, 2018)

As Seph was walking he kept thinking he saw movement the corners of his eyes. 
"How many ferals can really still be out here?" Seph asked himself.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 8, 2018)

"Me? I'm standing..." said the cat, noticing..


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 8, 2018)

Peter cocked his head to the side. "What? Can you speak up, my ears make up a third of my body, and even I can't hear you." He said. "Never mind, just come on, it ain't safe out here." He offered the weird cat a paw. 
...........................

Liseran and Seph made it to the Police station. The door was caved in, and Liseran couldn't really see anything, though the over powering smell of ash was everywhere. _I need to clear this place out a bit, the dust is everywhere._ Liseran crossed her arms, and muttered another incantation under her breath, her lilac fur glowed yet again, and s strong breeze answered her call. The wind blew the ash and smoke out of the building, leaving a little space for light to shine through. "Hello? Is anyone in there?" She called out.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 8, 2018)

"I'm sorry. I'm quiet.........."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 8, 2018)

"Well that's fine and all, I guess. Now hurry up, we gotta get moving." Peter looked around for more possible points of exit. The blockade was still up, so maybe he could pawn this cat off to someone else, and they'd take care of him. "What were you doing in a place like this anyway?" Peter asked him.


----------



## Seph (Dec 8, 2018)

Seph started moving enough rubble to make a door way that would fit them. So far they hadn't heard a response from anyone in the police station but Seph remained hopeful. After moving a couple pieces of rubble out of the way there was a door way that they could fit through. He stepped back and sat down to rest a little bit. His arms were aching and he was breathing heavy but he could still go on.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 8, 2018)

"...I was doing nothing.."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 8, 2018)

daz now able to breath slid over to the remains of his house and leaned on the still sturdy wall "whats happening" he thought.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 8, 2018)

"I don't know what's happening.."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 8, 2018)

daz terrified looked at the tiny cat "HOWD U HEAR WHAT I WAS THINKING?"


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 8, 2018)

"I don't know... I just heard you o-over there.." the cat replied..


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 9, 2018)

Peter groaned. "Will you stop standing there, and come on already?" He snapped at the cat. "You too, Dog. We gotta move before the Ferals return, and they'll do a whole lot worse than drop a house on ya next time." Peter spoke to Daz. "What's yer name? Can you remember that?" he asked him.

@zyther kaldrok


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 9, 2018)

_"Fine... b-but where's my home.. "_


----------



## Seph (Dec 9, 2018)

After his rest Seph got up and walked to the entrance. As he entered he smelled death and dust. "Anybody here?" Seph said into the darkness.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 9, 2018)

"names daz" he used all his strength to stand looking to see if his garage still stood "my cars in there and some of my hunting gear" 
@Liseran Thistle


----------



## Seph (Dec 9, 2018)

As Seph went deeper into the ruined police station he heard someone groaning in pain. He went further and found someone buried under rubble. They were one of the police. 
'I'll get you out." Seph said as he started moving rubble. He moved a couple pieces and then went for the next one. As he lifted it the roof fell in on both of them.


----------



## Skylar2505 (Dec 10, 2018)

Seph said:


> Seph was staring at the bobcat who was rolling the ground when he started to think. Can this be cured? Can I be infected? As Seph was thinking he heard the horned wolf say something and then fall to the ground. He turned around and walked over to him.
> "What's happened to him." He said to himself as he got on one knee and checked the wolf's pulse.


(You can still feel his pulse...)


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 10, 2018)

"......Huh?.."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 11, 2018)

Liseran froze, but only for a quick second. She hopped her way out of the path of the biggest pieces of the roof, but that didn't stop some of it from caging her left hoof. "Dammit." She cursed. Peter was still messing with that cat and that dog probably, so he wouldn't be able to get to them. "Seph, you okay there buddy?" She called out. She couldn't see him, as a wall of rubble stood between them. She sniffed the air, as a rank smell hit her nose. _Is that...._*Shit. *There was a Deadman with them, and not just the normal kind of corpse, the shambling and walking kind. She needed to act fast. She looked around at the dust, trying to think of spells relating to dust, but nothing came to mind.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 11, 2018)

"...Is there anything I can do?.." asked the cat.


----------



## Seph (Dec 11, 2018)

The rubble had crushed the police officer and some had fallen on Seph's back. He stood up and the rubble slid off but the exit was blocked. Seph went to the rubble and tried to lift it but the rubble was too big. He went further into the station to try and find a way out. Soon he saw the light and went to the opening but as he got closer he heard growling behind him.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 15, 2018)

Tacoma had been looking around for survivors with peter, when he froze and his ears swiveled to the sound of collapsing rubble.
 “Did you hear that?”  Tacoma asked peter
(@Liseran Thistle )


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 15, 2018)

Peter looked up, only to see the building across the street had collapsed. "Liseran!" He wanted to sprint on over there, but the another sound hit his keen ears, and he hissed. There were Deadmen coming upon them, and they hadn't heard them at all. "Ready your gun, Bambi there's Deadmen approaching. Where's that damn cat that was here a minute ago?"

@TacomaTheDeer , @Seph


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 15, 2018)

"...I'm still here in the car.."


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 15, 2018)

“Who you calling Bambi?” Tacoma said, while cocking the gun, and embarrassingly correcting himself once he noticed he was holding it wrong.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 15, 2018)

A deadman, this one seemingly a man in a long white coat, shambled out of the undergrowth, growling. It made its way over to them, and Peter leveled his rifle at it. He shot one, and this bullet streamed out a familiar chilling blue color. It slammed into the Deadman's head, and exploded in a burst of ice. The Deadman stumbled backward, clawing at its frozen face, even more agitated than before.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 15, 2018)

“Woah!” The deer shouted. He was amazed at the hue of the bullet. He went ahead and fired a shot where peter had shot too. Tacoma had fallen down from shooting the gun, but managed to hit the target.


----------



## Seph (Dec 15, 2018)

Seph turned around to see some sort of dead man. 
"What is that?" Seph said as he approached. The monster lunged at him but Seph grabbed it by the neck and threw it back. The monster lunged at Seph again but he kicked it back. Seph grabbed a piece of concrete and threw it at the monster crushing it. "That was... different." Seph said as he exited the police station.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 16, 2018)

"the world is imploding" daz thought "first strange mutated feral now walking dead" he made his way to the car the cat was sitting in. the key was still in the ignition "i reccomend we leave NOW"


----------



## TR273 (Dec 16, 2018)

The Mouse was more that a little confused, the Hunger kept causing him to black out, but not lose consciousness just not take anything in. He had ended up over in a bush over by a police station having lost sight of @Ravofox and the child, he had a vague memory of @Seph running off but nothing concrete.  He was now aware of the rain and some strange lights in the sky, then his attention drifted again until the blast from a shotgun brought him back to reality.  He peaked through the foliage and saw a group exiting the police station and heading for one of the abandoned squad cars. He recognised one of them as @Seph still accompanied by @whyt31. He started to run towards them, waving to attract their attention, as they turned to look he suddenly remembered the hand he was waving was more suited to eye gouging than friendly waving. He stopped a safe distance from them at waited to see what would happen next.
@whyt31 @Seph @TacomaTheDeer @zyther kaldrok and @Liseran Thistle 
(I think?)


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 16, 2018)

"....?"


----------



## Seph (Dec 16, 2018)

Seph turned to see the mouse from before. "He's still alive." Seph said to himself as he walked towards him. "Although he looks a little more feral than the last time we met."


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 17, 2018)

Tacoma noticed something run off past them, sort-of looked like a dog... cat? He couldn’t tell from the dark, with only the amber glow of fire occasionally revealing the ground around him, and the target up front.
“Huh... thought I saw something, did you peter?”
He asked, keeping his gun aimed at the dead-man’s silhouette, slightly illuminated by fire.
(@Liseran Thistle )


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Dec 19, 2018)

Liseran Thistle said:


> "There. That should buy us sometime, at least. The signal has been sent." Liseran declared.
> ............................
> 
> As Umbra danced around a clearing, a pack of wolves circling him with ravid hunger and angry glares, he beamed at each of them, even curtesying a bit in is shadow form to taunt them more. Then, without warning a sudden unwelcome sharp pain struck him, right between the eyes. Words flooded his mind, and he knew that Liseran must have spoken them. He shook his head, and the happy feeling of being chased eased away. _Hm...I suppose I am getting...a bit too excited about this. _Umbra looked around the clearing, one Beast managed to claw him a bit, and Umbra looked down as he tore into his dark pelt. The pain didn't bring him joy anymore, in fact he couldn't feel it at all. _How boring...they're not even that rabbid looking. He calls this a pack? _The wolves had advanced on him, but Umbra just sat there as they clawed and bit him, and sure there was a bit of his black blood seeping into the ground, but he wasn't worried anymore. He thought about calling it a night, and sicking his pack on them, but that would be a waste, and the sun was almost up, and look...now that Liseran had sent out that beacon, he was much more aware of his senses. the only Beast that still interested him was Wulf, and he seemed far too busy spreading his stupid Hunger. "Welp." He flicked a few of the pack off, and just...walked straight up to Wulf, not caring that the Beast was trying to kill him. His claws would rake across his pelt, but then Wulf would sprint back a few steps. Umbra sighed.
> ...





The pack was all around them now, fighting the Deadmen, fighting Umbra.   Wulf continued his delaying tactics for a while, looking for Umbra to wear down, looking for an opening to attack.   But then Umbra made his offer, and Wolf Monster paused, backing off.

He considered.
Then he howled, long and loud, and the pack left off fighting with Umbra, focusing instead on only the Deadmen, keeping them away.
Wolf Monster set his feet and growled at Umbra, accepting the challenge to one-on-one combat


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Dec 20, 2018)

Umbra smiled, coyly and bowed low to the ground. "I'll give you the first swing." He said, smirking.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 27, 2018)

Well no one had shot him yet, that was a good start.  The mouse watched as @Seph carefully approached.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Feb 16, 2019)

(hey is anyone still here??)


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Feb 16, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> (hey is anyone still here??)


(I still am : p)
(Anyone else?)


----------



## Pogo (Feb 17, 2019)

Here maybe. Ill catch up if i have time.


----------



## TR273 (Feb 17, 2019)

I'm still around.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 17, 2019)

I am bouncing out :/ I am bit busy lately and would not be able to catch up anyway so imagine that the beast commited suicide


----------



## Moar Krabs (Feb 19, 2019)

I am not here


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Feb 28, 2019)

(I can be back again. )


----------



## KittyKat805 (Mar 1, 2019)

>Hey! I would love to join this! I could easily be a rival feline. I’m pretty good at playing snobby villains. Almost a gift. Think I could?<


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Mar 2, 2019)

(sure,  feel free,  it's an open thread.   Welcome!)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Mar 2, 2019)

Wulf leapt at Umbra, growling.   Around them the wolf pack fought the dead men,  keeping them away

It was a full out attack, charging in, teeth and claws ripping and tearing .


----------

